# ♣{ Tsukky's Colorful Workshop }



## Tsukuyo (Jul 26, 2011)

s o . f u c k i n g . c o l o r f u l

_rules;_
? ☆ you must have at least 50 posts.
? ☆ rep and credit is mandatory.
? ☆ please turn off your sigs when posting.
? ☆ only HQ stocks allowed.
? ☆ please wait for a day before requesting again.
? ☆ treat me nicely, and i'll do the same.
? ☆ do not hotlink. upload to your own account/somewhere else.
? ☆ have fun ~

_what can i do;_
? ☆ avatars.
? ☆ signatures.
? ☆ banners.
? ☆ transparencies.
? ☆ profile pics.


_request template;_
? ☆ *type:* set, avatar or signature, etc.?
? ☆ *size:* junior, senior, any specific dimensions?
? ☆ *stock:* linked or spoiler tagged.
? ☆ *text:* anything you want to be written there.
? ☆ *effects:* any specifics?
? ☆ *border:* dotted, dashed, solid, etc.
? ☆ *additional info:* what you want.


*? not accepting workers!*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 26, 2011)

avatars;


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 26, 2011)

signatures;


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kyochi (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my god, your work is amazing. 

I'll definitely come and request here in the future. :3 
In the mean time, I wish you much luck with your shoppe, medduch.


----------



## Metaro (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll request first 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Asking for a set 
I would like 
Avatar 125x125
Signature 400x200 or less of 58KB
Colors: whatever you think it suits.
Text: whatever you think it suits.
Stock : 

Thank you .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 26, 2011)

Metaro said:


> I'll request first
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Here you are. 
Sorry if it's too simple, it's because of the colors of the image.. D:


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

set request ~

Stocks

ava



Sig



border: dotted white borders 

text: Add any if you want

effect : colorful and light effects

Sizes: senior ava , small sig


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2011)

good luck with the shop ^^


----------



## Damaris (Jul 26, 2011)

*request type: *avatar
*stock: *
*size:* 150x150, and hell, 150x200 while yr at it, please.
*text:* none.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 26, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Oh my god, your work is amazing.
> 
> I'll definitely come and request here in the future. :3
> In the mean time, I wish you much luck with your shoppe, medduch.



How rude of me! :<

Thank you, Kyochi, I'm very glad you like my stuff



Kagura said:


> set request ~
> 
> Stocks
> 
> ...



If you can't bear my horrible handwriting, I'll remove it. 







Gogeta said:


> good luck with the shop ^^



Thank you a lot~:33



Damaris said:


> *request type: *avatar
> *stock: *
> *size:* 150x150, and hell, 150x200 while yr at it, please.
> *text:* none.



Working on it. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

medduch said:


> How rude of me! :<
> 
> Thank you, Kyochi, I'm very glad you like my stuff
> 
> ...




OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

KYOUSAYA 

s

your handwriting is fine


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 26, 2011)

request type: avatar
stock: 
size: 150x150
border:


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 26, 2011)

@Damaris:





@Kagura:

I'm super happy you like.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 26, 2011)

@Darth Sidious:


----------



## Damaris (Jul 26, 2011)

thank                 you!


----------



## Metaro (Jul 26, 2011)

medduch said:


> Here you are.
> Sorry if it's too simple, it's because of the colors of the image.. D:



Don't Worry , It's my fault for not givin a better stock (:.
Anyways I love How you did it


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 26, 2011)

Set
stock kinda shitty -___- sorry 

Request Type:Avy
Stock: or 
Size:150x150 & 150x200
Text:


Request Type:Sig
Stock:
Size:you choose 
Text:Guess who's back?
#Bump
Best In The World


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 26, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: none unless you can think of something fitting
Effects: up to you

Thanks!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmm your the new girl working round here.

Well I'm the Shotacat so I must give you some lovely work. 

*Request:*Set Pwease.
*Stock:*
*Size:*Junior 125x125 ava and 400x400 or 400x500 sig
*Text:*Damn that dobe for getting my clothes"Wet" 
*Effects:*Let your lovely imagination run wild it's all you want. 

Sorry if the Pic is Medium Quality I love it too much can you work with it?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 27, 2011)

@Shota:





@Vampire Princess:





@^Vegeta^Two


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 27, 2011)

I love you 
rep


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2011)

request for ya sweetie



set

no border

no 550x500 sizes please

no text


----------



## VampQueen (Jul 27, 2011)

Can I request? *u*~~ 

I want this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Request:* Set
*Borders:* Like this:

*Size:* Avatar 100x100 and signature 450x250 (=
*Text:* " I'm The Silence. The eternal prision of words. "
*Stock:*
*Style/Effects:* Focus on the kagamine twins please (= I leave the rest up to you \O


----------



## Narancia (Jul 27, 2011)

medduch said:


> @Shota:



This is amazing thank you. 

I'll rep again after I spread.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 27, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> request for ya sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On it soon. 



VampQueen said:


> Can I request? *u*~~
> 
> I want this:
> 
> ...



Sorry, not doing it, because you requested the same from Kagura. I hope you understand.


----------



## VampQueen (Jul 27, 2011)

OOOhh, okay :3 I can ask some other thing them?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 27, 2011)

VampQueen said:


> OOOhh, okay :3 I can ask some other thing them?



Sure, go on.


----------



## VampQueen (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks sweet :3~~

*Request:* Set
*Borders:* Dotted (with a white line)
*Stock:* 
*Text:* _I'm The Silence. The eternal prision of words._
*Etc..:* The signature* not* passing 450x300 and 125x125 and a 100x100 avatar if you can (I want to use in other forum as well if you don't mind //I will don't forget to credit) (= 

I want something very sexy XD Just that. I leave the rest up to you \O


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 27, 2011)

Request: Sig/Banner
Borders: Dotted 
Stock: 
Text: Bump's Pokedex Completion Project
Size-400x250

Sig for a website i am working on 

Avy
Stock-
Size-150x200
Text-Bump


----------



## milc546 (Jul 27, 2011)

hello. you've done some EPIC work here. i luv it.

can you make me one?

*Request:* Set 
*Stock:* 
*Size* Junior 125x125 ava and 400x500 siggie
*Tex:t:* The Night Elf Sentinel
*Effects:* GO CRAZY!!! make it epic. feel free to delete the background form the nightelf. 

Thanks in advance.

~milc

*EDIT:* Borders rounded plz.

*EDIT AGAIN:* Sorry about the siggie. Turned it off now.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 27, 2011)

Medduch sex me up please 
Set
150x150

*Spoiler*: _avy_ 








*Spoiler*: _sig_ 








Text: none
note: don't sig the text on the sig pic
border: rounded?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 28, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Request: Sig/Banner
> Borders: Dotted
> Stock:
> Text: Bump's Pokedex Completion Project
> ...



Sorry, read rule no. 4~



*Gogeta
VampQueen
milc546*
Milkshake~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 28, 2011)

milc546 said:


> hello. you've done some EPIC work here. i luv it.
> 
> can you make me one?
> 
> ...



Could I ask for a bigger and HQ stock?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2011)

lovely shop you have here .

x. set
x. senior
x.  
x. effects that work well [try not to overdo it], please try to keep with the color scheme of the art. also, can you get rid of the black border & replace with white stroke + dotted? 

please & thanks hun ! pek


----------



## milc546 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey medduch, can I switch  my stock completely? I dont have HQ pics of that night elf, sorry. SO here: . still a set, still same sizes, and still same borders.

Make the background go crazy and make it in a reddish hellish place with some bats.

Text: Heaven's Little Devil


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 28, 2011)

Working on them.  Sorry if there's no order, okay..? Don't be mad..? *hides from tomatoes and kunais*


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2011)

medduch said:


> Working on them.  Sorry if there's no order, okay..? Don't be mad..? *hides from tomatoes and kunais*



In no order?

So i can wait for weeks

months

years


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

I loved your last work can I request again?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 28, 2011)

medduch said:


> Sorry, read rule no. 4~



My bad
Ill wait till then
sorry about that :ho


----------



## milc546 (Jul 28, 2011)

well...do u accept my new stock?


----------



## Rosie (Jul 28, 2011)

I love your work. Requesting a set 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: I would love something on the badass side 
Text: Keep bad company

Thanks!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks! It came out great!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2011)

Requesting a manga coloring




For the second image, I would like only the top panel to be colored. And take your time. I'm in no rush


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 29, 2011)

*Notice:* Today, I'm going to a little trip, so I'll use my time until the time comes when I must go. I'll be back day later. So yeah.

@Darth Nihilus:
Manga colorings closed, sorry. Does anyone read front posts I wonder... *sighs*

@milc:
Your stock is aceptable~

@Shota:
Though I have a rule...Only after 3 days you can request again...But...I'm having a war with my head right now, so you can. :I

@Gogeta:
You're exaggerating, you know. I won't run away, I promise. :///

@Rosie:





@Milky:





@milc:


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sorry I didn't see the rule I will wait until I can request again.


----------



## milc546 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oops...I meant 500x400, but no worries you dont need to do it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 29, 2011)

i think it has been three days 

set 



dotted white borders 

text : Lets all your emotions come out of your troubled soul... Sayaka your not alone...I'm here right beside you.

effects : lights some colorization but not too much 

small sig ~


----------



## Rosie (Jul 29, 2011)

medduch said:


> @Rosie:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you! I love it


----------



## ~Abelish (Jul 29, 2011)

This is my first time requesting here. I hope your still doing them

*Spoiler*: __ 




Request Type: Set (Avatar and Signature)
Stock: 
Size: I don't know about sizes but anything you seem fit.
Text: For the avatar, just abelish, the signature, abelish on one side, and Getsuga Tenshou on the other.
Effects: Colors should just be similar to that of the render 



(Also, can the avatar have a dotted Border?)


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2011)

Medduch-sama, it is bootyful ~


----------



## Narancia (Jul 29, 2011)

I decided against my first decision I hope I can request again...

*Request:*Set
*Size:*Same as my last set maybe a bit smaller your choice.
*Effects:*whatever you think feels right
*Text:*Even if our souls are never to meet again......I will always love you
*Stock:* 

I hope the stock is usable....


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 30, 2011)

Just came back from my short trip and... IT'S DAMN POURING SO HAAARD!
I'm all wet...  Now onto requests...

@Gogeta:




@VampQueen:




@BrightlyDim:




_housekeeping;_
Kagura, gooooooood, such a beautiful stock~
Shota, do you have the pixiv adress of the image? It's from pixiv, yes?
.Allen Walker., it says the file doesn't exist. :<


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2011)

medduch said:


> Just came back from my short trip and... IT'S DAMN POURING SO HAAARD!
> I'm all wet...  Now onto requests...
> 
> @Gogeta:





Gogeta said:


> no 550x500 sizes please



I um i 

I mean i um 

............


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 30, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> I um i
> 
> I mean i um
> 
> ............



I had no idea what you had in mind!  I'm still wet! 

Resizing.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2011)

medduch said:


> I had no idea what you had in mind!  I'm still wet!
> 
> Resizing.



No wonder 

I could if it represents a problem 





Shizz awesome. Thanks


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 30, 2011)

@Kagura:


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2011)

argh: argh: argh:

omg its beautiful rep


----------



## Narancia (Jul 30, 2011)

umm I don't have the pivix address sorry.  do you need another stock?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 30, 2011)

Shota said:


> umm I don't have the pivix address sorry.  do you need another stock?



It's alright.  I'll be working with it, if I'll have difficulties with quality, may I ask for another stock? :33


----------



## Narancia (Jul 30, 2011)

Sure I have millions more.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol, finally done.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 30, 2011)

medduch said:


> Lol, finally done.



Thanks again Medduch.

I see a pattern of greatness from you. :33


----------



## VampQueen (Jul 30, 2011)

GReat. I really like it (= I will come again!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 30, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Request: Sig/Banner
> Borders: Dotted
> Stock:
> Text: Bump's Pokedex Completion Project
> ...



Requesting


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 31, 2011)

@^Vegeta^Two^





People, request~


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jul 31, 2011)

OMG,new shop 

Hello and set request please.

Request type: set
Borders: dotted
Effects: not so much
Size: junior
Stock: 



Thank you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 31, 2011)

Your current set~ 
Will do. :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 31, 2011)

@Miku:


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2011)

I know it hasn't been 3 days but i can see that you don't have any requests ATM so can i request?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 31, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> I know it hasn't been 3 days but i can see that you don't have any requests ATM so can i request?



You guessed that right. XDD .Allen Walker. disappeared like Hatsune Miku, so yeah, you can request. :33


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2011)

Ava : 



No border

No text

150x150 and 150x200 please :33


Sig



make the size 450x165 (450x250 max)

no border

no text

thx


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 31, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Ava :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll work on this tomorrow if you don't mind. 

I'm dead tired...


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2011)

sure, take your time :33


----------



## Sunako (Jul 31, 2011)

Can I have an avatar, please? :33


----------



## Z (Aug 1, 2011)

*Worker -* medduch
*Request Type - *Senior sized set
*Stock -* 
*Border - *


----------



## Miku ♥ (Aug 1, 2011)

medduch said:


> @Miku:



Awesome .You've done a good job.Thank you soooooooo much


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 1, 2011)

@Gogeta:




@Sunako, I suck at RL stock:


Z is next.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 1, 2011)

@Z:


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 1, 2011)

medduch said:


> @Gogeta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awsum 

will wear tommorow if you don't mind


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 1, 2011)

medduch-chama can i come back early omg ilu


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 1, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> awsum
> 
> will wear tommorow if you don't mind



You really think so? 
Okay.



Milkshake said:


> medduch-chama can i come back early omg ilu



Milky-tan~  Come back?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 1, 2011)

woot woot thank you meds


----------



## ℛei (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello med :33

I have a huge request for you.

Request: manga coloring
Stocks:  first and second panels
 only first panel
 first panel(hug)



I know the request is huge,so take your time,I'll wait patiently.Thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 1, 2011)

Come back to requestie !!!!!!~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 1, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Hello med :33
> 
> I have a huge request for you.
> 
> ...



I'll finish this as soon as I have lots of time. 




Milkshake said:


> Come back to requestie !!!!!!~



Yes, dear.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 1, 2011)

medduch said:


> @BrightlyDim:



sorry for taking it so late. but it's wonderful, thank you pek . can I be an annoyance & ask for the sig to be resized smaller, though? like with a height of 280-300px, & whatever width that generates ?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 2, 2011)

Sure, I'm on it. :33


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 2, 2011)

medduch, may I work here? (if you're taking on workers that is)


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 2, 2011)

I was wondering if I should accept workers.  
So sure, you can. :33 It'll take me some time to edit the request form...
And add workers space.


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 2, 2011)

medduch said:


> I was wondering if I should accept workers.
> So sure, you can. :33 It'll take me some time to edit the request form...
> And add workers space.



Yeay pek I own a shop so feel free to grab some samples from the first and second posts (link is in my sig) and thankyou <3


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 2, 2011)

Added you to the list.  Official welcome to Rozza~   :33


----------



## Metaro (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Med


*Spoiler*: __ 




I ask again 
Avatar : 125x125
Signature : 400x200
Stock : 
Colors and Text : As you like

I hope you don't have problems with the stock 
and Thank in advance!.


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 2, 2011)

medduch said:


> Added you to the list.  Official welcome to Rozza~   :33





Imma ready ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 2, 2011)

@Metaro:


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 2, 2011)

_*requesting closed.*_
Will be open when I finish Reiki-momma's request. I don't want to slack off.​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 2, 2011)

@Reiki:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 3, 2011)

Alright the  icons we were talking about
I want them to be  like this 

Size- 160 x 27
Border-Rounded


*Spoiler*: __ 



Coulor-Yellow
Text-Head Admin

Coulor-Black
Text-Tech Admin

Coulor-red
Text-Administrator

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW Lolcaust

Coulor-gray
Text-Retired

Coulor-green
Text-Moderator

Coulor-Purple
Text-S Moderator

Coulor-gray
Text-Member

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW then GOWE Winner in light blue

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW Contest Winner

Coulor-orange
Text-Advisor

Coulor-gray
Text-#BW BumpFucked

Coulor-gray
Text-Donator then a $ in yellow




Do them flashy 
and no prob about the late reply I know your busy


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 3, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Alright the  icons we were talking about
> I want them to be  like this
> 
> Size- 160 x 27
> ...



Can't see the links. :<


----------



## Metaro (Aug 3, 2011)

medduch said:


> @Metaro:



Thank you! .


----------



## ℛei (Aug 3, 2011)

medduch said:


> @Reiki:



  .

Mommy is so proud of you.You've done a great job job.Thank you so much 

*will rep you tomorrow,I'm 24'd *


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 3, 2011)

_requesting opened_
Since Reiki dear said it's okay for me not to do one panel.. 

I'm still waiting for .Allen Walker. and Vege. XD

Request~ ^^​


----------



## ~Abelish (Aug 3, 2011)

~Abelish said:


> This is my first time requesting here. I hope your still doing them
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I can see it. I don't know why you can't. It's Tensa Zangetsu. Its the one with him flying. Is there anyway i can help you get it?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 3, 2011)

_*coloring requests open:*_
Check out the front post for details!​


~Abelish said:


> I can see it. I don't know why you can't. It's Tensa Zangetsu. Its the one with him flying. Is there anyway i can help you get it?



I have no idea as well... I'm logged in there, but it still says that the file is invalid. Could you upload it to any hosting site---photobucket, imageshack,etc.?



Kagura said:


> she doesn't have a password ~


What password? I'm logged in there perfectly~

I used the search--this one?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

ohh my bad shutting up  

i dont have an account xD


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 3, 2011)

Solved the problem, but I wanna color it. 
Tensa Zangetsu. pek


----------



## ~Abelish (Aug 3, 2011)

medduch said:


> _*coloring requests open:*_
> Check out the front post for details!​
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah thats the Tensa Zangetsu!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 3, 2011)

medduch said:


> Can't see the links. :<


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 4, 2011)

request type: avatar
stock: 
size: 150x150
border:


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 4, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> request type: avatar
> stock:
> size: 150x150
> border:



Taking this one if that's okay :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 4, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


>





~Abelish said:


> Yeah thats the Tensa Zangetsu!



I'll be working on these soon~



rozzalina said:


> Taking this one if that's okay :33



Sure.


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2011)

Worker: med
Request Type: avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Border: none
other: if you can make one of each and one together?
And do what you think looks best :33
If the stock is too LQ lemme know 

thank you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> Worker: med
> Request Type: avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> ...



Well, yeah, it's pretty much LQ. But I will try to work with the stock, and if I need another stock, I'll inform you, k?


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 4, 2011)

[sp=Darth Sidious][/sp]

Rep & Cred ~ <3


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2011)

medduch said:


> Well, yeah, it's pretty much LQ. But I will try to work with the stock, and if I need another stock, I'll inform you, k?



Alrighty :3


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 4, 2011)

Umm...I want a HQer stock...


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 4, 2011)

avater


sig


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 4, 2011)

Will do....


----------



## Ace (Aug 4, 2011)

Requesting signature.


Stock:


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 4, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Requesting signature.
> 
> 
> Stock:



Taking this one <3


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2011)

Just cancel my request, I can't find another stock right now, be back some other time:33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> Just cancel my request, I can't find another stock right now, be back some other time:33



Umm, alright then...


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 5, 2011)

[sp=StonedTheGoodWay][/sp]

Rep & Cred ~ <3


----------



## Ace (Aug 5, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> [sp=StonedTheGoodWay][/sp]
> 
> Rep & Cred ~ <3





OH LORD!   Will wear next week.


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 5, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> OH LORD!   Will wear next week.



Glad you like pek


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 5, 2011)

Waifu I am backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk~~~~~

150x150
Senior


Text [on sig]: Because I'll always be there


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 5, 2011)

Waifu~ 
Will do, dear.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 5, 2011)

@Milky dear~




@Heavenly King




Others coming soon~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 5, 2011)

waaaaaaaaaa medduch sama waaaaaaaaa 
you're so quick, i lav yooo 
thanks!

oh wait!
you switched it around
the first stock was for the sig
the other one was for the avatar!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 5, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> waaaaaaaaaa medduch sama waaaaaaaaa
> you're so quick, i lav yooo
> thanks!
> 
> ...



OMFG!  *dies*
I'll redo it... I'm just used to avatar be first, sig second... :rofl


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 5, 2011)

it's okay it's okay! Take your time!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 5, 2011)

Milky, I hope it's alright.. *cries*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

oi tsuku :33



set 150200 and 150x150 each

on sig " Oi come on quit it"

i dont want the dotted background

dotted white borders you know what i like :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 5, 2011)

Rendering sucks. 
I'll do it.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, will do.  Zeki.. *is a sucker for both main pairings* xD


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 5, 2011)

medduch said:


> Milky, I hope it's alright.. *cries*



everything's great if it's from you waifu  thank you so much!


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 5, 2011)

medduch said:


> @Milky dear~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that' godlike


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2011)

came back with better stock
Worker: med
Request Type: avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
border: dotted
do whatever you think looks best


----------



## Metaro (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi  Medduch


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set wich sizes are

Avatar size 125x125
signature size 400x200
colors and text : as you like
stock: 

I hope you don't have problems with the stocks D:
Thanks in advence


----------



## G (Aug 7, 2011)

Two 150x150 avatars


----------



## Benzaiten (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow you are amazing, medduch! I can't believe I only discovered your shop now.  

Worker: medduch
Request Type: set
Stock:  and 
Size: senior size
Text: none
Other stuff: just do your thing and border depends on you :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm on a trip. It was so sudden and forced.  If you're willing to wait for two days... *cries*


----------



## Benzaiten (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't mind.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey, Like your colourings. 



Could I get that coloured in please? With what ever colours you think work. Sorry about the words in the way, but I would like them kept there.


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 7, 2011)

V said:


> Two 150x150 avatars



Taking if that's alright


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 7, 2011)

[sp=V] [/sp]

Rep & Cred ~ <3


----------



## Sera (Aug 7, 2011)

Med-chan. 

Can I have a colouring done of  please?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol, I haz internet here, but there are no programs to work with...Will be back in two days, i think...Just throwing that out.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 7, 2011)

medduch said:


> Lol, I haz internet here, but there are no programs to work with...Will be back in two days, i think...Just throwing that out.



dont forget mine queen


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not forgetting anyone, Vegeta-kun. 

Anyways I'm back and will be doing the requests very soon!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 9, 2011)

@Vegeta:
Sorry if they're not flashy enough... I would go crazy if they were bigger.

*Link to album with badges:* 
*Password:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
badges
```




Others coming soon.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 9, 2011)

Kagura:

I'm losing my GFX skills. D:


*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 9, 2011)

Starr:


*Spoiler*: __ 








​


Metaro said:


> Hi  Medduch
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry, can't do cuz the stock is LQ and it's a sketch... 



SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Hey, Like your colourings.
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get that coloured in please? With what ever colours you think work. Sorry about the words in the way, but I would like them kept there.





Shota said:


> Medduch I wanted to know if I can get a coloring done...it'll be simple and will only take a few minutes if you accept.
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...





Red Haba?ero said:


> Med-chan.
> 
> Can I have a colouring done of  please?



Please don't forget that if you don't want messy colorings, please be patient!


----------



## Sera (Aug 9, 2011)

medduch said:


> Please don't forget that if you don't want messy colorings, please be patient!



That's fine, Med-chan!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2011)

medduch said:


> Kagura:
> 
> I'm losing my GFX skills. D:
> 
> ...



 will wear soon


----------



## Laix (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey I can do Metaro's.  Thinking I can get something to work.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 9, 2011)

Laix said:


> Hey I can do Metaro's.  Thinking I can get something to work.



Thank you so much. 

By the way, _a big welcome hug for *Laix*!_

From today on, he's working here~ 

Mmm, so happy today~


----------



## Laix (Aug 9, 2011)

_
_


----------



## Metaro (Aug 9, 2011)

Aw! thank you Laix .
Sorry Medd  D:me always giving shitty stock D:


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 9, 2011)

@Benzaiten:

It looked a bit empty on the sig, so I added some text. There are two versions anyways XD


----------



## Benzaiten (Aug 9, 2011)

medduch said:


> @Benzaiten:
> 
> It looked a bit empty on the sig, so I added some text. There are two versions anyways XD



Thank you so much


----------



## Summers (Aug 9, 2011)

Request Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: you choose
Text: [Screwed] for both of them if it will look cool.

First time here, cheating on kesley lol.


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 9, 2011)

summers said:


> Request Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: you choose
> Text: [Screwed] for both of them if it will look cool.
> ...



Taking this one <3


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, requesting med please :33

request: set: senior size av, sig max 460 px
stock:  (large pic)
text: whatever you want to put on there
you can crop it if you think that would look better, I like the designs that are already there but you have free reign with this so do what pleases you (?ε｀ )


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2011)

medduch said:


> Starr:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wonderful, amazing work  +rep'd


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 9, 2011)

Alright, will do all these~


----------



## Alpha (Aug 9, 2011)

medduch said:


> Please don't forget that if you don't want messy colorings, please be patient!



No worries, please take your time and thank you for taking my request.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm such and asshole....

I finally decided I need these two colorings......on the avatar stock were you see the boy with the eyepatch I want his face colored........




that's all thank you. Also take as long as you need not to be a prick yet I want it to be super detailed....and you and kagura are masters at that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 10, 2011)

Requesting Set

Stock: 

Text: I'm your fangirl. Miki


----------



## Laix (Aug 10, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Requesting Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Text: I'm your fangirl. Miki



got this.


----------



## Laix (Aug 10, 2011)

STGW-


----------



## Ace (Aug 10, 2011)

Laix said:


> STGW-



Thank you!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 10, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'm such and asshole....
> 
> I finally decided I need these two colorings......on the avatar stock were you see the boy with the eyepatch I want his face colored........
> 
> ...



Shota-dear..  I'm worrying about the second pic. I asked not to request difficult/detailed ones. I don't really understand the whole pic anyway, so I can only do the first one...


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Shota-dear..  I'm worrying about the second pic. I asked not to request difficult/detailed ones. I don't really understand the whole pic anyway, so I can only do the first one...



hmm if I found you and easier signature pic would you do that instead.......

I just read your new rules for colorings I apologize...

is this better? 

can you color this one just the bed with both the boys kissing.....

after you color them both can you use your usual set making ways to enhance the colorings since I love your style....

and I want it as a set...


----------



## ~Abelish (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you still working on mine?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2011)

^ i believe shes coloring yours


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 11, 2011)

[sp=summers]

[/sp]

Rep & Cred ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> hmm if I found you and easier signature pic would you do that instead.......
> 
> I just read your new rules for colorings I apologize...
> 
> ...



Will do, and sorry for the trouble...



~Abelish said:


> Are you still working on mine?



Kagura's right.  Just be patient a bit, I'm close to finishing it ~





PLEASE UPLOAD THE IMAGES TO YOUR OWN PB/IMAGESHACK/TINYPIC ETC. ACCOUNT! THANK YOU.


----------



## Summers (Aug 11, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> [sp=summers]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> Rep & Cred ~



I love it thanks.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 11, 2011)

@Kushina:


----------



## Sera (Aug 11, 2011)

It's beautiful! pek Thank you!!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm glad you like.  

One for Shota:


----------



## Alpha (Aug 11, 2011)

Wondering about how my coloured photo is coming along?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 11, 2011)

Working on it right now...


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> I'm glad you like.
> 
> One for Shota:



Sorry for the trouble but I was wondering if you could have turned this into 2 avi's 1 with 125x125 and the other 150x150.


The bed thing was gonna be a sig.......sorry for the confusion I changed my request around in the last one.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> Sorry for the trouble but I was wondering if you could have turned this into 2 avi's 1 with 125x125 and the other 150x150.
> 
> 
> The bed thing was gonna be a sig.......sorry for the confusion I changed my request around in the last one.



No worries, I understand.  Ijust wanted to show that I'm working on the colos.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 11, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> No worries, I understand.  Ijust wanted to show that I'm working on the colos.



(sorry for the spam)

phew sorry I seem to over react allot I just have a weird obsession with this character. 

and okay it's amazing work.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> (sorry for the spam)
> 
> phew sorry I seem to over react allot I just have a weird obsession with this character.
> 
> and okay it's amazing work.



Thank you, I'm glad you like. :33
And it's alright.  I thought you liked Agito. 
Who cares that they're the same person XDD


----------



## ~Abelish (Aug 11, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Kagura's right.  Just be patient a bit, I'm close to finishing it ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I didn't know you meant you were coloring mine! Thank you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 13, 2011)

@CloudKittyVII:


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 13, 2011)

Are you free at the moment.. Tsukuyo? If so..


Worker: Tsukuyo
Request Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Add whatever effects you think will look good please.

Could you also make the borders rounded please? Thank you.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 13, 2011)

@Zoro:




_Rep&Cred ~_


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 13, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> @Zoro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, that was fast. I love it 

Will rep and cred when I use it.

 Thank you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 13, 2011)

Glad you like. pek


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello there!

*Worker:* Tsukuyo
*Request Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
Text: none

thanks by now ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 13, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 13, 2011)

@Moon~


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 13, 2011)

Did you miss my post? 



Quincy James said:


> Hi, requesting Tsukky please :33
> 
> request: set: senior size av, sig max 460 px
> stock:  (large pic)
> ...


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh no...I did.
Thanks for reminding me..
Will do ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2011)

set please  

ava 150x200




Sig



on sig "swear to me you won't leave me"


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 13, 2011)

Will do~


----------



## Alpha (Aug 13, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Hey, Like your colourings.
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get that coloured in please? With what ever colours you think work. Sorry about the words in the way, but I would like them kept there.



Bump incase you forgot~

Sorry I don't mean to be rude.


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 13, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Oh no...I did.
> Thanks for reminding me..
> Will do ~


Lol, no worries, take your time. Just want to make sure I'm not lost in the shuffle


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 13, 2011)

Set and use the same text as last time
I love it -__-

Avy-
Size-150x150,150x200
Sig-
Text-Dashing just got Intercontinental
#Bump
The Mask of  A Champion
Sizes-400px ? 250px


----------



## Fear (Aug 13, 2011)

This is a nice shop.

You need more recognition. Good work.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 14, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> @Moon~



It's georgeus,thank you! 
And also good luck with your shop <3


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 14, 2011)

No, I didn't forget it. GFX is much more easier than coloring.

@Quincy James:




@Kagura:


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 14, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> @Quincy James:


Gorgeous, thanks so much!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 14, 2011)

Whew, I'm so glad.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 14, 2011)

Kagura avy is hawttt


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 14, 2011)

Yepp ~ 
Will do yours tomorrow, I have 8 minutes to crawl in my bed.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 14, 2011)

aww night -__- I want kagura avys


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 14, 2011)

OK... can I ask to get coloring request, now?!!

if I can , then:

I want to color this pic:



you can Choose the Colors >>>>> and you can do it anytime sweet heart 

I really do like your coloring


----------



## Summers (Aug 14, 2011)

Request Type: set
Stock:
You choose everything else.

Looking forward to it


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 15, 2011)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> OK... can I ask to get coloring request, now?!!
> 
> if I can , then:
> 
> ...



That would be a pain in the ass, but will do. :33



summers said:


> Request Type: set
> Stock:
> You choose everything else.
> 
> Looking forward to it



Will do.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 15, 2011)

Can I get a set while I wait for the coloring or is that too much....

here is the stock go as wild as you wish.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 15, 2011)

^will do.

@summers:


----------



## Summers (Aug 15, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ^will do.
> 
> @summers:



Thank you!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 15, 2011)

No problem. :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> That would be a pain in the ass, but will do. :33



Sorry 

and thanks sweet heart


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 16, 2011)

_HOUSEKEEPING_
_Shota (2)
^Vegeta^Two^
SonnyBillWilliams
SasuNaru_​Note to self: do these all tomorrow or die!​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 16, 2011)

You can put off on my gfx and coloring for as long as you like.

I will actually really need them near the end of september when I'll wear the till I'm senior.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> _HOUSEKEEPING_
> _Shota (2)
> ^Vegeta^Two^
> SonnyBillWilliams
> SasuNaru_​Note to self: do these all tomorrow or die!​



This made me so happy. Thank you!


----------



## Damaris (Aug 16, 2011)

*worker:* tsukuyo
*request type:* set
*stock:* 
*size:* senior avatar; for the sig, 300x150, or something _around_ that range; whatever you feel best fits the stock.
*text:* on the sig: jessica of slytherin
*personal notes:* i'd prefer the style of the image in  banner or  sig to be used.

thank you!


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 17, 2011)

sig


avater


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

CloudKittyVII said:


> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> IT LOOKS AWESOME~AMAZING! Thank you! xDDDD



Glad you like and sig off.




SonnyBillWilliams said:


> This made me so happy. Thank you!



Yeah...Sorry for delays...



Shota said:


> You can put off on my gfx and coloring for as long as you like.
> 
> I will actually really need them near the end of september when I'll wear the till I'm senior.



I will do them early!  There's no way I would delay so much!

_HOUSEKEEPING_
_Shota (2)
^Vegeta^Two^
SonnyBillWilliams
SasuNaru
Damaris
Heavenly King_​Note to self: do these all tomorrow or die!​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

_SHOTA:_

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




_HEAVENLY KING:_

*Spoiler*: __ 









HOUSEKEEPING:
_SHOTA
^VEGETA^TWO^
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
DAMARIS
REIKI_​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

_DAMARIS:_

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep&Cred​


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> _SHOTA:_
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





that's godlike thank you so much


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

Glad you like and sig off please.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> _DAMARIS:_
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



holy shit
amazing, heavenly work and so fast! thank you very much.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh thank goodness...
Glad you like:33


----------



## Rosie (Aug 17, 2011)

Set request for Tsukuyo :33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Nothing too colorful, just simple and sweet

Thanks!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

That's    Austria with someone,                    can't recognize. XDD
Will do


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:
_SHOTA
^VEGETA^TWO^
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
REIKI
ROSIE_​


----------



## Rosie (Aug 17, 2011)

It's Hungary 

/forgive my spam


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

ROSIE:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosie (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG. THAT WAS SO DAMN FAST AND IT LOOKS AMAZING AND BEAUTIFUL AND LOVELY AND I LOVE YOUUUUUUUUU   

THANK YOU SO SO MUCH!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

^VEGETA^TWO^

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:
_SHOTA
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
REIKI
_

Okay, almost all are coloring requests. Will do Shota's now and then get back to coloring.​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ^VEGETA^TWO^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Rep you my love


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

SHOTA





HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
REIKI
_

I won't be able to do all colos today, expect them tomorrow~​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> SHOTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it.....umm do you also have the gfx of zidane and kuja I also asked for?

I'm cataloging them so I'll be able to wear them longer.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

Shota said:


> I love it.....umm do you also have the gfx of zidane and kuja I also asked for?
> 
> I'm cataloging them so I'll be able to wear them longer.



Alright, will do...:33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 17, 2011)

24hours ill rep you


----------



## Alpha (Aug 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> SHOTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats fine no worries. Take your time.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

SHOTA

*Spoiler*: __ 












HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
REIKI
_

Damn sleepy.. ​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> SHOTA
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I wuv how you always know how to put the perfect words there.

Do you need a shotacat.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm glad...
I had                                 difficulties                                                                            with the stock,     dunno why...


----------



## Narancia (Aug 17, 2011)

I didn't know I'm sorry I'll try to use better stock next time....

/forgive my spam


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

It's alright, I'm glad I had those brushes.


HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
REIKI
_​
I will do these tomorrow, I think my hand's gonna fall off..
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 18, 2011)

REIKI


HOUSEKEEPING:
_SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
_
​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 18, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> REIKI
> 
> ​



OHMYGOD  .Looks faptastic.I love you my cute daughter .Thank you so much.Repped and will cred when will use it.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

this is ume senses work  



can you color it please


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 18, 2011)

Reiki said:


> OHMYGOD  .Looks faptastic.I love you my cute daughter .Thank you so much.Repped and will cred when will use it.



OMG So much love. :33 I hope it was worth the wait.



Kagura said:


> this is ume senses work
> 
> 
> 
> can you color it please



You have permission?

I would end up dying when coloring this anyways...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2011)

ume sensie is the anime head designer


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 19, 2011)

Worker: Anyone
Request Type: Banner
Stock: 
Size: The size of the banner on here? 
Text: 19te Prussian Infantry



Work your magic.
Make it perty and threatening >=D


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 19, 2011)

Worker: Anyone
Request Type:set (which I will use in the future)
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Anything but dotted (Whatever looks best)

Um, I would like the set to have more of a dark feeling....(she is supposed to be a ruthless killer after all )


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ume sensie is the anime head designer



I would still die coloring this! 

@Zor0
Do you have a HQer stock...? 
If no, I reject the request.

HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
LUCIEN LACHANCE
_​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2011)

fine fine you dont have to color it ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> fine fine you dont have to color it ~



I'm sorry...


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 19, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> @Zor0
> Do you have a HQer stock...?
> If no, I reject the request.



Here is a better one. 

Also, mind doing something about the left eye so it looks less creepy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Selva (Aug 19, 2011)

Senior set request for Tsukuyo please 
- Stock: 
- Ava: can I have an ava for each one of them? 
Everything else is up to you.

Thanks <3


----------



## Narancia (Aug 19, 2011)

Selva said:


> Senior set request for Tsukuyo please
> - Stock:
> - Ava: can I have an ava for each one of them?
> Everything else is up to you.
> ...



Sorry for the spam Tsu

But I love Gundam and had to randomly say I love selva for the gundam wing.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 20, 2011)

Can I request again?


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2011)

do you need another worker? i really like this shop, it's much needed good quality. i specialize in transparencies and rl stock sets, usually simple with just a hint of brushes and textures.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 20, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
LUCIEN LACHANCE
SELVA
ZOR0
STONEDTHEGOODWAY
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
_

ACCEPTING NO REQUESTS AT THE MOMENT UNTIL I FINISH THESE​
@Damaris
Sure, and thank you. I will add you to the list. :33
Can you post some examples?


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you for taking me. :3


*Spoiler*: _examples_ 







i can do any kind of border upon request (i personally don't like them so when i make on my own, my avatars lack them) and add textures/brushes as the client wishes.




all my transparencies were lost when i got my laptop fixed, but i can whip one up real quick if you want.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 20, 2011)

Damaris said:


> thank you for taking me. :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _examples_
> ...



Thank you. These are really awesome, I was always bad at RL stock...

It's alright, take your time. :33 You can VM me some when you're done.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Thank you. These are really awesome, I was always bad at RL stock...
> 
> It's alright, take your time. :33 You can VM me some when you're done.



i will get right on that then  may i take zor0's request? i have an idea for it.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 20, 2011)

Damaris said:


> i will get right on that then  may i take zor0's request? i have an idea for it.



Sure and thank you.  

LUCIEN LACHANCE
I probably couldn't get the size right...
​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 20, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
ZOR0
STONEDTHEGOODWAY
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
_

ACCEPTING NO REQUESTS AT THE MOMENT UNTIL I FINISH THESE


SELVA
That's all I could do..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kyochi (Aug 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 






 
In the workshop rules, numbers 3 and 4. Someone please explain them to me. 

Does that mean I can ask for up to 3 requests every 3 days? 
Those two rules seem contradictory to each other. That, or /I'm an idiot.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 20, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...No. 3 is like...For example I've got 7 requests, but because I've got this rule, I do the first three ones first. I actually don't follow this one, dunno why.

The no. 4 rule should explain that after you got your request done, you must wait three days to request another set/banner/anthing from me.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 20, 2011)

*Worker:* Damaris 
*Request Type:* avatar 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150 
*Text:* none 
*Effects:* I would like them, but of your choice, I hope it looks nice >3 
*Extra:* Focus on the boy with the red tie, 
he's the one I want the avy made out of


plz'nthnx


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
STONEDTHEGOODWAY
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
KYOCHI - damaris
_

ACCEPTING NO REQUESTS AT THE MOMENT UNTIL I FINISH THESE


ZOR0
i don't usually work with anime stock, so if it's not to your liking or you want something changed i'll be happy to alter or redo it.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 20, 2011)

Damaris said:


> ZOR0
> i don't usually work with anime stock, so if it's not to your liking or you want something changed i'll be happy to alter or redo it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice job. No changes needed, thank you.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
SASUNARU
STONEDTHEGOODWAY
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
_

ACCEPTING NO REQUESTS AT THE MOMENT UNTIL I FINISH THESE


KYOCHI
the background of this stock was very busy so i mainly experimented with cropping/coloring, though i did apply textures to a few (they even got a little trippy ). if you're not pleased with them or want a change, just let me know and i'll do my best!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Aug 20, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> SELVA
> That's all I could do..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It's gorgeous pek thank you love <3


----------



## kyochi (Aug 21, 2011)

Damaris said:


> KYOCHI
> the background of this stock was very busy so i mainly experimented with cropping/coloring, though i did apply textures to a few (they even got a little trippy ). if you're not pleased with them or want a change, just let me know and i'll do my best!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love them, Damaris! *v* They really look good, and I'm glad that you gave me a bunch of other versions to choose from. Really, thank you. :3 

A certain comment though, I _would_ have preferred to have more of his body shown in the avatar than just his face, but that's a small detail. I'm too in love with the stock to care. lol 

Aaaaand, I'm 24 hour'ed. ;_; Sorry, will rep when I can.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 21, 2011)

i do regret not including more of DAT TIE

if you want, i can certainly whip up a few more with more body in them on the drive back to campus tmrw...i need the practice. :3


----------



## kyochi (Aug 21, 2011)

hmmm, if you find the time, that would be cool 

but no rush! 
I already got what I wanted  


:fly


----------



## Sera (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm requesting a colouring please, Tsukky-chan! 

Stock: 

Oh, and Kagu-chan said you can resize GIFs? Is it possible to resize one for me so it's junior sized please?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 21, 2011)

> _ACCEPTING NO REQUESTS AT THE MOMENT UNTIL I FINISH THESE_
> ​



Red-chan.. I'll add you anyways. Cuz I'm in a good mood.
And yes, I can resize gifs. 

ANNOUNCEMENT!
Soon enough (hopefully) you will be able to request gif sigs! I finally figured this out.  I can do some basic animation as well. :33

Here's one example:


Gonna post finished requests tomorrow.


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2011)

LE SEX OF THAT!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

i cant wait for mine


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2011)

NEITHER CAN I!  I have a Kuroko one in mind


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 21, 2011)

You soooo good :33


----------



## Sera (Aug 21, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Red-chan.. I'll add you anyways. Cuz I'm in a good mood.
> And yes, I can resize gifs.



Oh... Sorry, I didn't see that! 

Thank you!! 

Okay, so, I'd like the colouring and could you resize  so it's junior size please?


----------



## Narancia (Aug 21, 2011)

Your making gifs now. 

After I wear your coloring I'll request a gif of my favorite anime character.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 21, 2011)

@Kagura:
This is like an experimental gif set. XDD


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 21, 2011)

SHit.  I need to fix the ava. 
Good reaction, btw.

[EDIT] It's unfixable... why..?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

Tsuki-Tsuki, I have a request 
A set please, one of those semi-gif ones 

Could I have  as the gif, starting from 0:07 - 0:22, then  as the picture over the top. If that's too long (the gif), then just do 0:18 - 0:22.

Then for the avatar, could I have the same picture cropped with the girl in the school uniform and bows in her hair?  Thank you.
*Text:* Teleporter vs Teleporter!!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

Will do. 
Lol, I need to set up some rules...


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

Gif sigs requesting officially open, check out the renewed front post for details ~
I'm off to work. -_-


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

LAIX
I seriously wish to redo this...

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Oturan (Aug 22, 2011)

requesting set please.
semi-gif. 
gif: 
from 0:49-0:52 and 1:02-1:08. Could you get rid of the texts in the video if that's not to much trouble. 
than use this picture over the top: 
and use the same picture for an ava.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

^That's impossible.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 22, 2011)

Tsukuyo is the colouring I asked for too difficult? 

I am sorry if it is. And don't worry about it.


----------



## Oturan (Aug 22, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ^That's impossible.



do i need to remove something? 0.O
just tell me what I need to do :3


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Tsukuyo is the colouring I asked for too difficult?
> 
> I am sorry if it is. And don't worry about it.



Sorry about that.  I didn't inform you, but my tablet isn't  working right now.  I can't color without that!

I should get it fixed soon...


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

Ty Lee said:


> do i need to remove something? 0.O



Text removing from a video is impossible for me..


----------



## Oturan (Aug 22, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Text removing from a video is impossible for me..



oh okay. Than forget about the text removal. 
just do it in a way that works best for you.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

Ty Lee said:


> oh okay. Than forget about the text removal.
> just do it in a way that works best for you.



Alright..


----------



## Alpha (Aug 22, 2011)

Your Semi Gif Sets are amazing and very sexy so... Could I get one.



*Gif:* 
From 17 - 31 seconds please.

*Picture:* 

Could you use the same picture for the Avatar too?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Narancia (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd like a gif set please.

*Stock Video For Gif:*
*Timing of Gif:* From 0:58 to 1:05 just when Agito transforms back to Akito 
*Stock Picture:* 

That's all I don't need this right away take your time.

I'll rep you right now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 22, 2011)

set

use from any of these stocks.






Text- Time to Die


----------



## Damaris (Aug 22, 2011)

Goova said:


> set
> 
> use from any of these stocks.
> 
> ...



i'll take this since tsu is the only one who can do gif sets and she'll be very busy, i suspect :3


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 23, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SHOTA
TYLEE
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
_

So many. 
I should finish some of these today. :33
I actually do enjoy making gif sets... 
Though it's tiring. XD​


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

The next graphic request set that isn't a gif is mine unless stated otherwise


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Laix said:


> The next graphic request set that isn't a gif is mine unless stated otherwise



pek

Starting requests now.


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

*ANNOUNCEMENT!*

Tsukuyo will be gone tommorow, so no requests will be posted tommorow or Thursday. :33 She may finish some tonight, but please understand making these amazing sets with the gifs inside aren't as easy as doing normal sets, and take much longer.

_Thank you! _

​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Correction: two days. He decided to change his mind. 

TY LEE:
I made two versions. I couldn't get them together, because I tried to hide text.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 23, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SHOTA
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
_​


----------



## Oturan (Aug 23, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Correction: two days. He decided to change his mind.
> 
> TY LEE:
> I made two versions. I couldn't get them together, because I tried to hide text.
> ...




I love it!
thanks so much. 
I'll rep and cred you ^^


edit: I'm not sure how to keep my sig out of your thread...


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 24, 2011)

_For Tsukuyo

? Request type: Gif set. 

? Stock: 

? Gif: 
- 0:56 (if the video is not ok PM me)

? Size: junior | avy 125x125 & 150x150

? Text: You have to feel art. - Deidara 

Thanks._


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, misinterpreted the announcement post and thought it meant you're not allowed to make requests.  Anyway, first time requesting here. 

*Request Type*: Set
*Worker*: Tsukuyo
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: No borders
*Effects*: Whatever you think looks good. However, the effects should add a romantic yet calming feel to the image.
*Text*: "I'll be by your side. Always."
*Add. Info*: Can you make one avy on the man and one on the woman, please? 

*Edit*: Sorry. Turned my sig off.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 25, 2011)

If you're posting a   quick reply, there's a checked 'Show your signature' box in the right corner of the quick reply text box. Just uncheck it. And pretty please..? Sigs off.

HOUSEKEEPING:
_
SHOTA
SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
ROCKPIRATE
FIGHTING KITSUNE

REQUESTS CLOSED.
_​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 25, 2011)

SHOTA:
I'm running out of imagination. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Narancia (Aug 25, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> SHOTA:
> I'm running out of imagination.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I...I fucking love you... 

It's so...

Beautiful


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG, I'm so glad..
Can I call you Sho-tan?

HOUSEKEEPING:
_

SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
ROCKPIRATE
FIGHTING KITSUNE

REQUESTS CLOSED.
_​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 25, 2011)

Call me whatever you want! 

/Spam apology


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2011)

ummm request gif set 

pic




video



1:00 to 1:06 

on Sig "No matter how many feelings there are, there is warmth here,

even if it's a mistake it won't change, the fact that I'll stay by your side. "

dotted white borders


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 25, 2011)

Kagura, you're evil. 

HOUSEKEEPING:
_

SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
ROCKPIRATE
FIGHTING KITSUNE
Kagura

REQUESTS CLOSED.
_​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 27, 2011)

KAGURA:

*Spoiler*: __ 









I bet you're all             asking: "What the fuck is taking you so long?"​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 27, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
ROCKPIRATE
FIGHTING KITSUNE
_​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

i love you soooo fucking much


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad you like. :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 27, 2011)

FIGHTING KITSUNE:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi~! :33

Gif request (meant to be a sig).
I want something like, panel by panel. Is it possible? 
Stock:


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 27, 2011)

Of course. :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 27, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
ROCKPIRATE
BADASSKUNOICHI
_​


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 27, 2011)

No need to thank me, I did nothing, yet. 

ROCKPIRATE:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 27, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
BADASSKUNOICHI
_​


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 27, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> No need to thank me, I did nothing, yet.
> 
> ROCKPIRATE:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



YES! fu*kin' love it. Thanks


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 27, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> FIGHTING KITSUNE:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





BABY, THIS IS GORGEOUS AND I LOVE IT AND YOU'RE AHMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!    Thank you so much.  Sorry for piling on another request on ya.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG, so glad you guys like.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

Set,junior size(but also make an 150x150 ava please)
No text,any effect or border that you want,and please remove Regi-chan's logo.
Also,can you do 2 avas(that would make 4 in total);1 with focus on Sakura's face and the other on Sasuke's...Hope I made sense. Take your time~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

Haha, you perv.  

Will do ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
BADASSKUNOICHI
HARITI
_​


----------



## River Song (Aug 28, 2011)

One of your Fabulous gif sets 

Stock 



Use which ever one you prefer/is easier for you

Video: 

0:53-0:59

Text:  River Song
         Hello Sweetie​
And the effects are up to you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

Will do, sweets.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

BADASSKUNOICHI:
I hope that's what you wanted.
If you need any effects, colorizations, etc., just ask. ; )


HARITI:
I keep losing my GFX skills D:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
PAPER PERSON
_​


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2011)

Request-gif/set
Stock-   pick the one you can work with best.
-this is my first gif request having a hard time picking, you can tell the theme I am going for with the pics, so you can choose. Thanks!

If this as good as the others I may explode.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
PAPER PERSON
SUMMERS
_​


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 28, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> BADASSKUNOICHI:
> I hope that's what you wanted.
> If you need any effects, colorizations, etc., just ask. ; )
> ​




That's perfect! It doesn't need effects, I like it simple ​


----------



## Kaijin (Aug 28, 2011)

Worker: Tsukuyo
Request: Gif Set
Stock: 
Gif: 
from 0:05 to 0:12
Other: Junior set, Also i whoud like a 150x200 ava with that stock ^^

thx in advance


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

BadassKunoichi said:


> That's perfect! It doesn't need effects, I like it simple



I'm glad you like.  And sig off please. :<

HOUSEKEEPING:_

SONNYBILLWILLIAMS
*SASUNARU
KUSHINA*
^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
PAPER PERSON
SUMMERS
KAIJIN
_​


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> HARITI:
> I keep losing my GFX skills D:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Dear fucking God I love it and I love you. Will rep and cred when I wear it.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope this isn't considered spam 

However, I was unsure whenever reading the OP, do you not actually do manga colourings any more? Because I can't find anyone to colour this Tsunade image


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry, but colorings are for friends only...


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 29, 2011)

SONNYBILLWILLIAMS:
Sorry it took so long. D:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alpha (Aug 29, 2011)

Holy Shit thats amazing. I think I have just fallen in love with you.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha, I love you too. 

SASUNARU MANOMANIAC​


----------



## Dei (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like to request a coloring of this pic . Here is an example so you get an idea of the color scheme  I would prefer if you could do the eyes red instead of yellowish though. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2011)

^ ses not excepting colorings right now


----------



## Dei (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry didn't see that.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Ari. 
And sig off. 
And read the front post. Always. 

KUSHINA

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 29, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
PAPER PERSON
SUMMERS
KAIJIN
_​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 29, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Haha, I love you too.
> 
> SASUNARU MANOMANIAC​



I LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVLEOVELOVELOVLVOELOVELOV ELOVELOVELOVELOVE it pek

I love you so much


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 30, 2011)

Phew, I'm so glad you like. pek


----------



## ℛei (Aug 30, 2011)

Herro Tsu .

I have 2 weird requests for you.Don't kill me plz


I wanna banner from this pic.Could you add the text "Worship Yaoi bietchez"


Could you remove SasuNaru pic and add Yaoi(sparkling would be epic).Also Add borders if you can.


Thank you my sweet girl


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 30, 2011)

This is going to be fun. 
Will try to do it epic.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 30, 2011)

PAPER PERSON:

*Spoiler*: __ 









HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
SUMMERS
KAIJIN
REIKI
_​


----------



## River Song (Aug 30, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> PAPER PERSON:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

set please 

ava



sig



dotted white borders 

on sig "Belgium x Hungary.......HELL YES "

i love you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 30, 2011)

Will do, love. 

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
SUMMERS
KAIJIN
REIKI
KAGURA
_​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 30, 2011)

Before I forget..
KAIJIN:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 31, 2011)

Tsuku, I'm sorry I haven't been around to help lately  And I'm really sorry but I'm going back to school soon so I probably won't be able to work plus i get the impression that i'm not good enough yet to do this so...  Sorry sweetie...


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 31, 2011)

It's okay, you know that RL comes first. :33
School's gonna start tomorrow for me, lol, but I'll try my hardest to be active.


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 31, 2011)

*small smile*

Good luck with school ~ <3


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 1, 2011)

Is it still possible to request at this shop?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 1, 2011)

Of course ~


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweet! Thankies!


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request Type*: Set of the Stag.

*Stock:* 

*Sig Size:* whatever I may use here without it being too small (Forum requirements)?

*Avatar Size: *150x150 & 180x180 of the deer's head 

*Border:* any, you pick

*Effects:* Any, though if its possible maybe a little "light" on the effects? 

*Text:* "House Baratheon" and smaller words with "Ours is the Fury"

*Additional Info - Misc Stuff:*

Umm...




Thankies if you can do this request  pek


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 1, 2011)

^sure I can. 

*BECAUSE OF SIZE ISSUES, NO GIF SET REQUESTS WILL BE ACCEPTED.
Unless you want a gif banner or something. 
And unless you want to use the set on another forum which allows more that 1MB. *

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
SUMMERS
KAIJIN
REIKI
KAGURA
TERRA BRANFORD
_​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 1, 2011)

KAGURA:

*Spoiler*: __ 









REIKI:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

THANKS YOU  





i love you will wear soon (im in a Riruka mood )


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

> *FRIENDS ONLY*





                    .


----------



## ℛei (Sep 2, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> REIKI:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



OH MY GOOOOOOOD .Looks epiiiiiic.I love them.Thank you,thank you bby .ILY


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2011)

Request for you Tsuki 

*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Whatever you wish, but not too many. 
*Text On The Avatar:* RAWR!
*Text On The Sig:* None

Thank you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 2, 2011)

^Will do. Thank you, weekends. 



Reiki said:


> OH MY GOOOOOOOD .Looks epiiiiiic.I love them.Thank you,thank you bby .ILY



I'm very glad you like.  

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
SUMMERS
TERRA BRANFORD
LAIX
M@F (Private request )
_​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 2, 2011)

TERRA BRANFORD

*Spoiler*: __ 









LAIX

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2011)

oh god 
thank you :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm glad you like..

I'm getting rid of Summers today.:33
HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
SUMMERS
_​


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 2, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> TERRA BRANFORD
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



OH MY GOSH ITS AMAZING! OH MY GOSH, OH MY GOSH! pek

Its exactly what I wanted it! Exactly light on the effects! Thank SO much! REPPIES!


----------



## Hariti (Sep 3, 2011)

A junior size set out of  please.
*Effects*:Not too many
*Text*:Whatever you think fits
*Border*:No border on the avatar,on the sig it's ok


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 3, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> OH MY GOSH ITS AMAZING! OH MY GOSH, OH MY GOSH! pek
> 
> Its exactly what I wanted it! Exactly light on the effects! Thank SO much! REPPIES!



Glad you like..:33



Hariti said:


> A junior size set out of  please.
> *Effects*:Not too many
> *Text*:Whatever you think fits
> *Border*:No border on the avatar,on the sig it's ok



You're evil. 
Will do.


----------



## Sera (Sep 3, 2011)

Tsukky. :33

One GIF set please:

Picture: 

Video: 

Time frame: 0:20 - 0:24 (where Kyuhyun appears!)

Size: Junior

Text: Kyuhyun


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 3, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA - Damaris
SUMMERS
HARITI
KUSHINA
_​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2011)

fufufufuf I'm such a bitch (I'm gonna change to the hungary belguim set now )

set 

ava 150x200




sig



on sig 

" as we stand back to back to one another blinded by each others griefs and sorrows , Both of us just know that we trust one another."

or just have " Your no longer alone  both of you have someone that will stick with you forever through life and death"

dotted white borders


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 3, 2011)

hey its been like 10 days since i requested or even longer i was wondering wtf


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 3, 2011)

Will do, Kagura.

Well, Damaris forgot. If you don't mind, I'm taking it.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 4, 2011)

the pic in the middle 


for the sig



thank you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 4, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
GOOVA
SUMMERS
HARITI
KUSHINA
KAGURA
HEAVENLY KING
_​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 4, 2011)

HARITI:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Will upload more, but a bit later, will have to go soon. ​


----------



## Hariti (Sep 4, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> HARITI:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you. I love it.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 4, 2011)

TsuTsu  Another weird request from me .Sorry I can't help it.

I wanna junior size set from these gifs,please.

For ava 

For sig   

Crop,resize,add effects,borders,do what you want.Thank you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 4, 2011)

GOOVA:
I hope it was worth the wait. You said I can just choose the stock, but I used all the stocks, though the effects are the same. You can choose whichever you want.

*Spoiler*: __ 












KUSHINA:
I'm sure it's under 1MB. :>

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 4, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
SUMMERS
KAGURA
HEAVENLY KING
REIKI
_​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 4, 2011)

oh thats good thanks a lot


----------



## Rosie (Sep 5, 2011)

Request for Tsukuyo 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Cute and sweet~
No text
Also, could you make the avie of the blond on the left 150x200? The other girl can just be 150x150.

Thanks!


----------



## Bones (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Tsukuyo, I have one and half request

#1: Requesting a set, and please remove watermark if you can.

#0.5: An avatar for below pic


Hey this is my first time using your services, so I am wondering how long will it take ?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 6, 2011)

Bones, I can't remove the watermark.


If you have another stock, post it.

Will do, Rosie. :33

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
SUMMERS
KAGURA
HEAVENLY KING
REIKI
ROSIE
_​
I'm doing some today..


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 6, 2011)

Request - Set
Size - Senior

Text - Devil May Cry
Border - Anything that fits


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 10, 2011)

Time to revive this damn thread. I've been really busy. 
I'm finishing the rest today. I hope so. 

KAGURA:

*Spoiler*: __ 









HEAVENLY KING:
[sp]

[/sp]​


----------



## Hariti (Sep 10, 2011)

Sakura..
Coloring request of  please.
If you need a reference,.

Take your time,I can wait for you as much as I have to.Whole life if necessary...


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 10, 2011)

Sasuke-kun...
Anything for you...

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
SUMMERS
REIKI
ROSIE
KYUUJIN
HARITI
_​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 10, 2011)

ROSIE:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KBL (Sep 10, 2011)

*Request type:* Set
*Stock:*
*Color theme*: Dark/Green
*Size: *Senior.
*Avatar*: I want the avatar of Gajeel face please...


----------



## Rosie (Sep 10, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ROSIE:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you!!!! It looks great


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 10, 2011)

Glad you like.

HARITI:


HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
SUMMERS
REIKI
KYUUJIN
_​


----------



## Metaro (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Avatar 125x125
Signature: 400x200 If is it possible.
Effects : Not so many effects , Try to not add so brigh colors.
Borders: I like it dotted.
Stock:

No rush , Take your time 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 10, 2011)

Will do, Metaroo~:33


----------



## Hariti (Sep 11, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Glad you like.
> 
> HARITI:



 
Speechless


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2011)

/deleted my last post

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Color theme: Colourful
Border: none
Size:  Ava (150x150 & 150x200) Sigi (400x300)


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

^sig off

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
SUMMERS
REIKI
KYUUJIN
METARO
BLACKSSK
_​


----------



## KBL (Sep 11, 2011)

I think you didn't saw my request .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

BLACKSSK:

*Spoiler*: __ 













METARO:
I'm sure it's the way you didn't want, but the bokeh on the pic were bothering me so much I had to hide them... :<

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

KBL said:


> I think you didn't saw my request .



Ah dang, sorry. 
I forget things easily.


----------



## KBL (Sep 11, 2011)

It's  ok  .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

KBL:

*Spoiler*: __ 









HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
SUMMERS
REIKI
KYUUJIN
_​


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> BLACKSSK:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __







I'm so speechless, I reaaaally fucking love this set.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

Glad you like. :33

KYUUJIN:
That's all I could do with your stock...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

HOUSEKEEPING:_

^VEGETA^TWO^ (post your request. :33)
SUMMERS
REIKI
_​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you, it looks fantastic!  Will be wearing on Monday, posting from my phone


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

No problem, and I'm glad you like. :33


----------



## Metaro (Sep 12, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> METARO:
> I'm sure it's the way you didn't want, but the bokeh on the pic were bothering me so much I had to hide them... :<
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 IT'S perfect , Sorry If that stock gave you problems .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 12, 2011)

That was a really nice stock though, I'm glad you like..


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 12, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Time to revive this damn thread. I've been really busy.
> I'm finishing the rest today. I hope so.
> 
> KAGURA:
> ...




thank you!!!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 12, 2011)

You're welcome, but *sig off*. :<


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 12, 2011)

• Request type: Banner

• Stock: 

• Color theme: orange, red

• Size: 808x110 

• Text: Hidden Village

thanks!~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 12, 2011)

^Do you have a more HQ stock..?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 12, 2011)

Alright, I'll try to.


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 12, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ^Do you have a more HQ stock..?



sorry, my bad. >_>

how about this then:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2011)

doesnt take her anywhere

tsu try fr render


----------



## Summers (Sep 13, 2011)

I haven't been forgotten right? Its all good if its going to be amazing.


----------



## Selva (Sep 14, 2011)

Set request Tsu please 
- Stock: .
150x150 ava on the blond guy. Sig not too big please. If you can, have this text with the sig "The grandfather, the son, the grandson" 
Thank you <3


----------



## Judecious (Sep 16, 2011)

Heard you are great with coloring.

Request-Coloring
Worker-Tsukuyo
Stock-

Thank you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 17, 2011)

^I don't usually color fanart, but whatever. I haven't touched my tablet in a while.

@Dark:
I can't see the pic...
Is it okay to use a pic of my choice?

SELVA:

*Spoiler*: __ 










HOUSEKEEPING:_

SUMMERS
REIKI
SKYWALKER
JUDECIOUS
DARK_NINJA_X
_


any kind of gif requests are closed.
I have no time for that.​


----------



## Selva (Sep 17, 2011)

omg thank you lovely, it's gorgeous


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 17, 2011)

sure, go ahead =D

& sorry about that >_>


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

giff set









dotted white borders 

you can edit it too make it not THAT suggestive 

on the sig have on each panel 

Our Passion

Our Desiree

Our Lust 

 Our Love


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 18, 2011)

Will do, love.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 20, 2011)

Someone, kick me...

KAGURA:

*Spoiler*: __ 









DARK_NINJA_X​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

...........................












hmm though it might need SOME censoring


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks for the banner~

repped =D


----------



## Laix (Sep 21, 2011)

Request for none other than Tsuki 

*Type: *Set
*Stock:* 
*Text on Avatar:* *Biri Biri* in small text. It's the sound of the electricity, so maybe like in the same format as how sound effects in a text format are displayed.
*Text on Signature: Misaka Mikoto* and *The Railgun*
*Effects: *Blue theme, maybe some lightning/electricity? :33 Just go wild really, your work is amazing either way.

Thanks x 1,000,000


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 21, 2011)

I would like a set please of this. 

Senior Size. 

That will be all, thanks in advance.


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

Request :33!

Type: set

Stock for ava: 

Stock for sig: 

Size: senior size ava, for the sig I would like it somewhat smaller than the max size

Effects: no huge effects on the pictures itself (they are pretty enough)
Sig: I would like fading borders, with something like transparent butterflies and/or flowers.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 21, 2011)

RUMBLEKING YOSHITSUNE:

*Spoiler*: __ 









FAY:
I didn't really understand the border thingy...

*Spoiler*: __ 









LAIX:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 21, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> RUMBLEKING YOSHITSUNE:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




 Your work is amazing. +Reps.


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## G (Sep 22, 2011)

Senior sized set
stock 
Crop the white bar out from the pic please


----------



## Hariti (Sep 22, 2011)

Senior sized set out of  please.:33
I leave the effects and border up to you.
Take your time Tsu,school comes first.:33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad you like, guys. 

AND OMG HARITI THAT PIC OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMGG!!! :huighhpek
I can't even write!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 22, 2011)

KAGURA ~redone~

HARITI:

*Spoiler*: __ 










G:

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

much better  BRITTANA


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad it's alright. 
Naughty nipples.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG PLEASE DONT TALK ABOUT THOSE TUESDAY WAS ENOUGH


----------



## G (Sep 22, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> G:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That was fast 
*opens spoiler*
AWWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Hariti (Sep 22, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> HARITI:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thank you Tsu. It's awesome..:33
Gotta spread


----------



## Metaro (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Tsuku 


*Spoiler*: __ 




the same as always herpderp
Avatar 125x125
Signatura 400x200 or the size that is less toriblesome for you
Text and effects : as you like (:
Stock 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Damoss (Sep 22, 2011)

WITHDRAWN                            .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 23, 2011)

^What's that supposed to mean..?

Will do, Metaro. :33


----------



## Laix (Sep 24, 2011)

A set please Tsuki 

*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Whatever you think looks best, just make it really stand out and look amazing 
*Text:* Avatar: Jewelry Bonnie


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

That's a really cool stock. 
Will do.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2011)

Removed my request.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

METARO:

*Spoiler*: __ 









LAIX:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Sep 24, 2011)

I need to spread  I'll rep when I can.

Thank you it's fucking wonderful as usual


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm in a naya mood




if you can't work with it i do love this HeYa pick



dotted white borders make it hot please


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

Will do, Kagucakes 



Laix said:


> I need to spread  I'll rep when I can.
> 
> Thank you it's fucking wonderful as usual



I'm happy you like.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

REIKI:
You must hate me by now. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

KAGURA:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

upi made two sets 

i love you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

Because I can. 
Glad you like..?


----------



## Sunako (Sep 24, 2011)

• Request type: set

• Stock:  or 

• [B[Color theme:[/b] whatever you think looks best

• Size: senior

• Text: what you think would fit better XD


----------



## Metaro (Sep 24, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> METARO:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 Me gusta!! 
Thank you Tsuku  will use it asap.


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

Requesting set

Worker-Tsukuyo

*stock for avy*: 


*stock for sig*: 

*text for sig:* Perverted freak.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

STONEDTHEGOODWAY:

*Spoiler*: __ 









SUNAKO:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Sep 25, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> REIKI:
> You must hate me by now.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I WUV YOU.IT LOOKS GREAT.THANKIES TSUTSU


----------



## Vice (Sep 25, 2011)

? Request type: Sig

? Stock: 

? Color theme: Any

? Size: Senior

? Text: N/A


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad you like though you waited so long. 
And will do, Vice.


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> STONEDTHEGOODWAY:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Looks awesome.  Will rep when I can. <3


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad you like. :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

VICE:​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2011)

Set request yay~
Senior
Border: idc
[sp=avy][/sp]
[sp=sig][/sp]
Text: None
Effects: Pretty~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

Will do ~ 
Tomorrow. I'm so tired.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Sep 25, 2011)

Avatar request. 

*Stock:* []
*Color theme:* Thin black border. 
*Size:* 150x200 and 150x150 for avatar. 
*Text:* Saito in blue font similar to .

Thank you.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 26, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> SUNAKO:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It's so pretty!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm glad you like. 

Will, do Shinsengumi. :33

Edit: 500 posts


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 26, 2011)

MILKSHAKE:

*Spoiler*: __ 









SHINSENGUMI:​


----------



## Vice (Sep 26, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> VICE:​



Awesome job, thank you.


----------



## Summers (Sep 26, 2011)

So my sig-gif is no longer happening. New request then.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Sep 26, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> SHINSENGUMI:​



My mind imploded from the sexiness. <3

pek​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 26, 2011)

WEEEEE IT'S KAWAII, THANK YOU


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 28, 2011)

_- For Tsukuyo

? Request type: Gif set.

? Stock: 

? Gif:  
if it isn't ok, PM me. 

? Size: ava 150x150 & 125x125 sig - u know. 

? Text: You make the greatest sacrifices for the ones you love. - Minato_


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, summers, will do.

And glad you guys like. :33

@RockpiRate:
I said I won't do any gif sets. Even if it's Minato related.


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 28, 2011)

then just......set with minato.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 28, 2011)

^Okay...

Ifmypcwillbefriendlywithmethisevening,youcanexpectittobeagifset.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 28, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Heard you are great with coloring.
> 
> Request-Coloring
> Worker-Tsukuyo
> ...


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 28, 2011)

^I finished the lineart today, will start coloring tomorrow...


----------



## Empathy (Sep 28, 2011)

I would like to make a request for you, Tsukky  


*Request Type:* Signature
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Up to you, just have it match avatar please, so I can have a set.
*Border:* Dotted, and if you could add a border to the ava as well, that would be magnificent. 

Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm here to bother again lol

Avatar 125x125
Signature : The same size as the last one (Current one)
Stock 
Effects : Up to you 
Borders : Avatar and Sig dotted


Thanks in advance


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 30, 2011)

*Request Type:* Signature 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 550x500 or 550x400
*Text:* None


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 1, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> *Request Type:* Signature
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 550x500 or 550x400
> *Text:* None



Rejected. Quality too low.


*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 










*Spoiler*: _Empathy_ 








​
Sucky gfx is sucky. And it's because I really lack motivation...
REQUESTS CLOSED.


----------



## Summers (Oct 1, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Rejected. Quality too low.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> ...



alright taken.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 3, 2011)

^She said all requests are closed.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2011)

sara no requests babe she said


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 8, 2011)

Really!!!! 

oh my bad ^^"

Thanks Kagura :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 31, 2011)

Umm...okay.  I decided to open this shop again. 
Front post renewed, new works added...request..?


----------



## Sera (Oct 31, 2011)

If I gave you a picture of Kushina could you make a set of her blinking, like ?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 31, 2011)

Yup. :33          .


----------



## Sera (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay. One set please!

I can't choose between these two. You can choose! Just Kushina blinking. 

Stock 1: 
Stock 2:


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 31, 2011)

_kushina;_

*Spoiler*: __ 












rep & cred​


----------



## Narsha (Oct 31, 2011)

It's my first time...

I would like an avatar, junior size with dotted borders. Is it possible? Thank you.


----------



## Sera (Oct 31, 2011)

Ooh, cute! Thank you!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 31, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Borders: dotted
Size: Senior
Text: Breaking my limits!
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 31, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Ooh, cute! Thank you!



No problem. 

_narsha;_

*Spoiler*: __ 








rep & cred


_housekeeping;_
Spartan1337 - [27]​


----------



## Narsha (Oct 31, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> _narsha;_
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




That was fast! Thanks ​


----------



## Summers (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad your back.

Request-set


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 31, 2011)

Narsha said:


> That was fast! Thanks



No problem 

_spartan1337;_

*Spoiler*: __ 










rep & cred


_housekeeping;_
summers - [27]​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2011)

reserving for tommorow


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 31, 2011)

The set's as awesome as I expected 

Thank you.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 31, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> The set's as awesome as I expected
> 
> Thank you.



Glad you like. 


_housekeeping;_
summers - [27]
Kagura - [27]​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 31, 2011)

Sig request 

stock: 

Junior size dotted border, make everything have the same blueish effect that his wings have, and put Zoan Marco on it too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 1, 2011)

_summers;_

*Spoiler*: __ 











_zoan marco;_

*Spoiler*: __ 







rep & cred


_housekeeping;_
Kagura - [27]

REQUEST, PEOPLE!​


----------



## Summers (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> _summers;_
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2011)

tsu

do this around tomorrow



breadstix scene 

on the hands and the faces 

gif set

do what ever please 

dotted white borders


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 1, 2011)

^I don't do that kind of gif sets anymore.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2011)

just this once  

IM FUCKING BEGGING


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2011)

.... not sure if you will, but asking anyway 

I would like to request an avatar (150 x 200) with this 

a gif but just a simple slideshow kind, changing between both pictures, and no borders

I would cred you for both the art and the avatar, and you can add your name in the avatar if you want to... I just loved this drawing since I saw it in the SkotW thread

you said to Kagura you don't make gifs anymore but this one is a quite simple animation, and you said in your first post you make simple ones

but if you don't do it it's okay, I understand. just tell me and I'll delete this post :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2011)

fine instead of a gif set can i just have a REGULAR gif set


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 1, 2011)

ane said:


> .... not sure if you will, but asking anyway
> 
> I would like to request an avatar (150 x 200) with this
> 
> ...



Basic/simple animation like this are more than fine. :33

And uwaaah, you make me blush like mad!  That shouldn't be a problem. 



Kagura said:


> fine instead of a gif set can i just have a REGULAR gif set



I can't do gifs/ gif sets that involve animation like this. I can only do basic/simple animation. Last time I tried to do a gif set, I almost saved my PC from dying, lol...

And I have no idea how download the video anyways.

_housekeeping;_
ane - [28]
​


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome back 

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted
Stock: 
Effects: Just make it look nice.

Ava: Focus on Stein's face (the guy)

Thanks


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 1, 2011)

_housekeeping;_
ane - avatar [28]
Aeon - set [28]
​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> _summers;_
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome thanks


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 1, 2011)

^Glad you like. :33

_ane;_

*Spoiler*: __ 








rep & cred


_housekeeping;_
Aeon - set [28]​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ^Glad you like. :33
> 
> _ane;_
> 
> ...



so fast and so pretty, thanks a lot 

is Kagura her name?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 1, 2011)

ane said:


> so fast and so pretty, thanks a lot
> 
> is Kagura her name?



You're welcome, I'm glad you like. 
Yep, she's from Gintama by the way. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2011)

fine fine 





do something with these images please


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay..

_housekeeping;_
Aeon - set [28]
Kagura - something nice [28]​


----------



## Jackk (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmm, if I may... I would like to request a set from Tsukuyo; she seems quite kind and talented. 

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Junior

*Effects:* Up to you. 

Dotted white borders please.

And I would like an avatar with the focus on Urahara and another one with the focus on Yoruichi, if it's not too much to ask. =/

Thanks~


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 1, 2011)

Request: Avy
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you want.
Border: dotted


----------



## Ginkurage (Nov 1, 2011)

Impressive work, I have a request.

? Request type: Avatar & Signature Set

? Stock: 

? Color theme: Colours similar to the red from her hair and blue from her clothes would be nice, but use whatever you think fits best.

? Size: Junior

? Text: Godaime Mizukage (Just on the Signature, if possible)


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 2, 2011)

_housekeeping;_
Aeon - set [28]
Kagura - something nice [28]
Jackk - set [28]
Wheeler - avatar [28]
Blue Bombardment - set [28]​
I should get them done today and tomorrow.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 2, 2011)

*Blue Bombardment:*
I really like how it came out ~

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Wheeler:*
The stock wasn't the best, couldn't do much.

*rep & cred*​
The rest is coming up soon!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 2, 2011)

*Jackk:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Aeion:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*rep & cred*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 2, 2011)

_housekeeping;_

Kagura - something nice [28]
​


----------



## MystKaos (Nov 2, 2011)

• Request type: Set 

• Stock: 

• Color theme: Colours that blend in well with the stock. Don't use colours that'll clash with one another & the stock itself. 

• Size: 150x150 for avi, 450x300 for sig

• Text: None

• Other: The avi should be of the guy on the far left. I will be using this set on another forum, if that's alright, if you say no, I won't mind at all, you don't have to do this request if that's the case. =3

will rep, though.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 2, 2011)

^ I don't mind, will do.

_housekeeping;_

Kagura - something nice [28]
Dark_Ninja_X - set [28]
​


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 2, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Aeion:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Great, thanks. Rep n cred coming up


----------



## Jackk (Nov 2, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Jackk:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Looks great Tsu (specially like how you made Yoruichi fading into the background; nice touch), thanks!


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 2, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Blue Bombardment:*
> I really like how it came out ~
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome, thanks Tsukky for taking my request.
Next, time I'll try to find a better stock for you to work with. 
I'm sorry about that.


----------



## Ginkurage (Nov 3, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Blue Bombardment:*
> I really like how it came out ~



Amazing! Thank you.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad you guys like ~

_housekeeping;_

Kagura - something nice [28]
Dark_Ninja_X - set [28]
​


----------



## Laix (Nov 3, 2011)

*REQUEST TYPE:* SET
*STOCK:*  l 
*COLOR THEME:* UP TO YOU 
*SIZE:* SENIOR
*TEXT:* NONE​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 3, 2011)

Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Anything that makes it awesome
Text 1: Knight of Thunder
Text 2: Xiahou Ba
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 3, 2011)

• *Request type:* avatar

• *Stock:* 

• *Color theme:* Anything, any cool effect is fine, the text is the most important part.
 
• *Size:* 150x150

• *Bord*er*:* A noticable border, with curved edges.

Thanks.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 3, 2011)

*Laix:*
I had no idea what to do with the sig. :/

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spartan1337*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*rep & cred*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 3, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> ? *Request type:* avatar
> 
> ? *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Stock's not the best, but I'll try.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 3, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spartan1337*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The set's quite awesome, however, I just feel that the red color's not fitting... I was expecting a blueish color. 

Other than that, still, it's quite nice.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 4, 2011)

I tend to love red a lot. 

Other than that............glad you....uh, like?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2011)

tsuuuuuuuu  

sorry for being impatient


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 4, 2011)

_- For Tsukuyo

? Request type: Set.

? Stock: 


? Size: ava 150x150 & 125x125 sig - u know. 

? Text: You make the greatest sacrifices for the ones you love. - Minato_


----------



## Duffy (Nov 4, 2011)

For whoever

Sig:


size: 500 ? 325
boarder: dotted
effect: your choice
text:  "Y U Mad? "

Avatar:


Size: 150x150
Boarder: same as sig
effect: same as sig
Note: just try include the whole pic in the avatar, thanks.


----------



## Brie (Nov 4, 2011)

Request: Set

Avy stock: 



I'd like it to switch back and forth between them.

Sort of like what was done here. 

Sig stock:



I'd like the last figure to the right [the boy with glasses] to be omitted from the sig. 

Border: Thick and white.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vice (Nov 4, 2011)

? Request type: Ava

? Stock: 

? Color theme: Any

? Size: Senior

? Text: N/A


----------



## Sera (Nov 5, 2011)

Could I have Mei blinking please?

*Stock: *
*Size:* As it is and avatar size.

Thanks. ^^


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 5, 2011)

? Request type: Set

? Stock: 

? Effects: you can make it pretty 

? Text: TKS Descent


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 5, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> _- For Tsukuyo
> 
> • Request type: Set.
> 
> ...



We'll talk when you turn your sig off.

_housekeeping;_

Kagura - something nice [28]
Dark_Ninja_X - set [28]
Duffy - set [29]
Brie - set [29]
Vice - avatar [29]
Kushina - avatar [29]
Rokudaime Hokage - set [29]
Perservance - avatar [29]

*NO MORE REQUESTS*

​


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 5, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> We'll talk when you turn your sig off.


how about now.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 5, 2011)

Good.

_housekeeping;_

Kagura - something nice [28]
Dark_Ninja_X - set [28]
Duffy - set [29]
Brie - set [29]
Vice - avatar [29]
Kushina - avatar [29]
Rokudaime Hokage - set [29]
Perservance - avatar [29]
RockpiRate - set [29]

*NO MORE REQUESTS*​


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2011)

*REQUEST TYPE:* SET*
STOCK:* (150x200 , 150x150 THE GUY ON THE RIGHT) ;  (GUY ON THE RIGHT)
 *COLOR THEME:* UP TO YOU 
 *SIZE:* SENIOR
 *TEXT: *ON THE AVATAR, CAN I HAVE "IVAN KARELIN" PLEASE​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

*Kagura:*

*Dark_Ninja_X:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*rep & cred*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

*Duffy:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Brie:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*rep & cred*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

*RockpiRate:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Perservance:*

*rep & cred*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

*Kushina:*

*rep & cred*​


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2011)

VICE



ROKUDAIME HOKAGE


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

_housekeeping;_

Laix - set [30]
​


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 6, 2011)

I love it Thanks! pek


----------



## ℛei (Nov 6, 2011)

Tsukky-Pukky .You re-opened your shop??awesome!

Request: set
Size: junior
Effects and borders: up to you
Stock: 

Make it hot,please.Thanks


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

So you decided on that one...

_housekeeping;_

Laix - set [30]
Reiki - set [30]
​


----------



## Sera (Nov 6, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Kushina:*
> 
> *rep & cred*​



Thank you. 

Could you make it transparent please?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Could you make it transparent please?



On it. I'll vm you.


----------



## Sera (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks again! 

Need to spread.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

*Laix:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*rep & cred*

_housekeeping;_

Reiki - set [30]
​


----------



## Vice (Nov 6, 2011)

Laix said:


> VICE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

^sig off.


----------



## Metaro (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi 

*Spoiler*: __ 




set of
avatar 125x125
and signature 200x400
stock 
Text : It's alcuatl text "Destiny mawaru penguindrum"
Keep the colors and add sparkles 



Thanks in advance


----------



## Duffy (Nov 6, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Duffy:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Perfect, thank u. Rep and cred of course.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

No problem ~

_housekeeping;_

Reiki - set [30]
Metaro - set [30]
​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

*Metaro:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*rep & cred*

_housekeeping;_

Reiki - set [30]
​


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 6, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *RockpiRate:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 






It's fuckin' awesome!!!! Thanks Tsu.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

ASDFGHJKL;'!! 
You know how to please me. 

Glad you like.


----------



## Summers (Nov 6, 2011)

Request-set-


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

^Pervert. 


_housekeeping;_

Reiki - set [30]
summers - set [31]
​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 6, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> ^Pervert.



I guess I'll have to contribute >.<

Set request:

Stock 

Dotted border with a bit of white space between the pic and the dotted border.

junior size  Also take your time.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 6, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Text: XX Burner
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

*Reiki:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*rep & cred*​


Zoan Marco said:


> I guess I'll have to contribute >.<
> 
> Set request:
> 
> ...



Sig off! 


_housekeeping;_

summers - set [31]
Zoan Marco - set [31]
Spartan1337 - set [31]
​


----------



## ℛei (Nov 6, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Reiki:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Have my babiez,Tsu 

Must spread to rep you.Remind mw to do that tomorrow.Wearing it right now


----------



## Metaro (Nov 6, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Metaro:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Brie:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It's _beautiful_.~

Thanks! 

I can't rep you now, as I've given way too many reps lately, but I will cred [and then rep at the latest opportunity].


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 6, 2011)

Glad you guys like. 
And no rush, Brie.:33


_housekeeping;_

summers - set [31]
Zoan Marco - set [31]
Spartan1337 - set [31]
​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2011)

avas (simple not to much tsu)

dotted white borders



on ava "Rocker in the making
               Kagamine Rin"



nothing on ava



on ava "music lover"

 (rin as aries)

om it "Aries"



on it "Oi Cut it out Kyouko baka"

hope you like the stocks


----------



## MystKaos (Nov 7, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



repped and thanks very much =3

what happened to their bodies? xD


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 7, 2011)

No problem. :33

Oh god, this is going to be so much fun! 
Great stocks!

I might post some finished requests today or tomorrow.


_housekeeping;_

summers - set [31]
Zoan Marco - set [31]
Spartan1337 - set [31]
Kagura - avatars [31]
​


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2011)

Tsuki _*REQUEST TYPE:* SET_
_*STOCK:* _
_*EFFECTS:* UP TO YOU_
_*BORDER:* UP TO YOU_​150x200 avatar please. 

For the avatar, can I have a gif of all their faces? Sort of like your avatar now but one that changes between all four of the girls.

thank you


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 9, 2011)

^rape? 

I'm REALLY sorry for the delays. I'm doing some, but school keeps me really busy. I really hope to get all of this done before the weekend.


_housekeeping;_

summers - set [31]
Zoan Marco - set [31]
Spartan1337 - set [31]
Kagura - avatars [31]
Kushina - signature [31]
Laix - set [31]
​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 10, 2011)

nvm i'll wait!


----------



## Sera (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay, sorry. Deleted my request because I didn't need the Mei signature after all. I would like this instead please!

Avatar: 

Sig: 

Keep the sig as big as you can and only light effects, like sparkles! Thank you~


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 10, 2011)

avatar 



sig


can you add to the sig You are the one soul i would come up and collect myself mmmhmm


----------



## ℛei (Nov 10, 2011)

Tsuke-Puke .

Need your help.

Make me a junior size ava from this,plz .Will love you foreva


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 15, 2011)

sorry for the wait guys. i didn't even notice the newer ones...

*Kagura:*
you said simple, so I did colorization only.

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Laix:*
it's rape time

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spartan1337:*
the stock was...crap

*Spoiler*: __ 










*rep & cred*​


Heavenly King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stock rejected. The quality is shit.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 15, 2011)

*Reiki:*


*Zoan Marco:*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*summers:*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*rep & cred*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 15, 2011)

*Kushina:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*rep & cred*

_housekeeping;_
None! Request, guys.
​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> sorry for the wait guys. i didn't even notice the newer ones...
> 
> *Kagura:*
> you said simple, so I did colorization only.
> ...




YES YES PERFECT 

besides the words would make them look nicer when not overdone :33​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad. 
it's hard to please you


----------



## ℛei (Nov 15, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Reiki:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



OMG thanks Tsukky 

must spread to rep you


----------



## Sera (Nov 15, 2011)

So pretty! Thank you. :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 15, 2011)

glad you guys like


----------



## Summers (Nov 15, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Reiki:*
> 
> 
> *Zoan Marco:*
> ...



thanks, i almost forgot.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 15, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spartan1337:*
> the stock was...crap[/FONT][/SIZE]
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It was? For a stock that was crap you certainly made an excellent set of it.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 15, 2011)

there was so much noise... 
i was seriously worried about this one, glad you like.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 15, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Zoan Marco:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Do you think you put the sig the long way, because the asses were the main part.

Awesome job tho ​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll redo it tomorrow, kay?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 15, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> I'll redo it tomorrow, kay?



Of course whenever you can, thanks.


----------



## Oturan (Nov 15, 2011)

Request: Set
Link: 
Borders: any
plz and thk you :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2011)

zona you cant have asses in it


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not sure...i'll do it, but he'll have to ask if he can wear it...


_housekeeping;_
Shounen Ai - set [32]
​


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks Tsuki


----------



## Lmao (Nov 16, 2011)

Avatar request

Stock:[]
Size:150x200
Borderotted or whatever you think suits the image best

Also can you rotate the image so he stands straight in the pic?

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Do you think you put the sig the long way, because the asses were the main part.





Tsukuyo said:


> I'm not sure...i'll do it, but he'll have to ask if he can wear it...



What Tsukuyo said. 

The Staff assumes that you know the rules of NF, so wearing bare asses (even in anime form), are still banable. Odds are that they won't let you wear a different version (the one you asked Tsukuyo to redo), but you can always try.

So BEFORE wearing it, make sure to create a thread about it  and wait for MORE THAN ONE Staff members to comment on it. If they approve it, then you're set. If not, you'll have to wear the first version.

Good luck.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you, Synn.  


_housekeeping;_
Shounen Ai - set [32]
Lmao - avatar [33]
​


----------



## Metaro (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Set 
Stock : 
Effects and colors : up to you
Text: Whatever you want to put it 
Ava size : 125x125
sig size : up to you



Thanks a lot and take your time


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh all right, I'll ask if I can wear it. I'll just show the stock in the conference room, but I've seen sluttier sets. 

And thanks for the heads up Synn.


----------



## Synn (Nov 16, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Oh all right, I'll ask if I can wear it. I'll just show the stock in the conference room, but I've seen sluttier sets.



I know there are, but the Staff can't possibly keep track of everyone's sets. That is why they implemented the report button. :3

Whenever you see a set that you deem potentially inappropriate for the NF community, don't be afraid to report it. (:


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Nov 16, 2011)

Hai, I've come to request a set if that's cool? :3


*Spoiler*: __ 



• Stock: 

• Color theme: Whatever works best, warm colours? C:
sincemyfavecolouristealwhichtoteswontgowiththeyellowsonhere

• Size: Junior. 

• Text: Dat Laydee Kaze
[Preferably small, just waiting for my name change request to be confirmed]




Please and Thankyou C:


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank again, Synn. 

And doing these all today guys 


_housekeeping;_
Shounen Ai - set [32]
Lmao - avatar [33]
Metaro - set [33]
Shinobi Nikki - set [33]
​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 18, 2011)

I asked if I can use the set with the asses :





Zombie Ramona said:


> the general consensus was yes.




Tsukuyo, you can make it.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 18, 2011)

Is this good enough?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 18, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Is this good enough?



Yea. 

But can a junior wear one that big?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 18, 2011)

ah no. wait. i think the limit is 400 pixels wide.
i'll vm/pm you the resize.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh all right, Thanks   

will wear soon


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2011)

tsu 

avas (cute and simple)



on it "Santana Lopez"
              "Head Bitch in Charge"



on it "Connected by this string of fate"



do you wanna touch me there?



"I'll get that  damn Bludger"



"your truly are the sweetest person alive Santana" 










set giff ava



"Now tell me Britt Britt why should i not take you in?"

MAKE THE SET FREAKING HOT 

everything dotted WHITE borders...bright white


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 18, 2011)

_housekeeping;_
Shounen Ai - set [32]
Lmao - avatar [33]
Metaro - set [33]
Shinobi Nikki - set [33]
Kagura - set; avatars [33]
​


----------



## KBL (Nov 18, 2011)

Set please.

*Avatar*: 
I want the avatar of Spy, if you can, i want to see his face and his hand in the same pic, not just the face in the avatar , give him an darkish effect. :33


*Sig*: 

I want the sig of the spy, just add the effects you think will match with the avy. (darkish).

Thanks!


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 19, 2011)

New request

Avater


sig


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Set Request: 
Stock: 
Text 1: Angelus Mortis
Text 2(Below Text 1): Accelerator
Border: Whatever fits best
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 20, 2011)

*Lmao:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Metaro:*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*rep & cred*



_housekeeping;_
Shounen Ai - set [32]
Shinobi Nikki - set [33]
Kagura - set; avatars [33]
KBL - set [33]
Heavenly King - set [33]
Spartan 1337 - set [33]
​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 20, 2011)

*Kagura (avatars):*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Shinobi Nikki:*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*rep & cred*​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura (set)_ 








*rep & cred*​


----------



## Metaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Metaro:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you 

but must spread first


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 20, 2011)

No problem. 
and take your time :33


----------



## Lmao (Nov 20, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Lmao:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thanks (: **


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 20, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2011)

i cant see Brittany that well


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Nov 20, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Shinobi Nikki:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 Thankyou, I love it :3 <3


----------



## Sera (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Tsukky!

*Stock:*


Thanks!


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Tsukuyo could you please send me the resize?


----------



## ℛei (Nov 21, 2011)

Tsuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu .

Request: set
Size: junior
Stock: 

Make it epic.Thanks


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is my set request.

I want a set with Michael Vick and Tony Romo. You can choose between which Vick and Romo render you like (I have two options for each). 

I also would like the text "Legends of the NFC East."

Here are the renders.

, 

, 

Sorry if its a little annoying.


----------



## River Song (Nov 23, 2011)

Request type: Sig

• Stock: 

• Color theme: Up to You or none at all 

• Size: Senior
• Text: "Think of Me" is pretty Elegant letters


Also (this is ONLY if its not too much hassel for you) could you take the borders of this pic and fit it into the big Black Space


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 23, 2011)

i'm doing all of this in the weekend, alright?
Real life is a bitch, and if it's not, then you're doing something wrong, lol.
THANK YOU FOR BEING PATIENT (or maybe not)

_housekeeping;_
Shounen Ai - set [32]
KBL - set [33]
Heavenly King - set [33]
Spartan 1337 - set [33]
Kushina - set [34]
Reiki - set [34]
Dracule Mihawk - set [34]
River Song - signature [34]
wes - set [34]
​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_ 








*Spoiler*: _KBL_ 









*Spoiler*: _Heavenly King_ 









*rep & cred*
​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 








*Spoiler*: _Kushina_ 








*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 








*Spoiler*: _Dracule Mihawk_ 









*rep & cred*​


----------



## River Song (Nov 27, 2011)

Tsukoyo said:
			
		

> *rep & cred*​



 

I love it


----------



## ℛei (Nov 27, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  amazing.Thanks a lot . must spread


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 27, 2011)

You taking requests? If so..

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior

Request type: Avatar
Stock:

Effects/border etc up to you.

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 27, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Hey Tsukuyo could you please send me the resize?



Please.


----------



## Oturan (Nov 27, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thks. It looks nice ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 27, 2011)

much like the ava you made of this pic make me cry


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 27, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The set's really done well. A little too bright but it's still good.


----------



## Sera (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty! Thanks, will wear later. ^^


----------



## Hariti (Nov 28, 2011)

A senior size request please.

I leave the text/effects/borders up to you.Take your time,I know you're busy,and I want to wear this current set for a while longer anyway~


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2011)

everything's up to you  surprise me with something amazing


----------



## Summers (Dec 1, 2011)

Request-


----------



## Narsha (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like a set please 
Stock:


Thanks


----------



## Metaro (Dec 2, 2011)

Tsukuuu!! Sorry molesting 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I need a Set DDD:

|
|size: avatar > 125x125 , sig > As you like and I don't mind if Juugo doesn't fit!! I Karin Sasuke and Suigetsu must fit in the sig and ava .
|Effects: Simple ( uhh It's called colorization, right?)
| Text: You can't have my Sasuke! or Back Off , Sasuke is Mine!

Thank youuuuuuuu!


----------



## Narancia (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Tsuki-Chan

It's Shotacat if you remember me.

I need a set made from this stock do whatever you wish with it.

The Stock: 

Senior Sized if you could please. 

Words on there: Vora, Vora, Vora... Volare via!

I'll rep and cred whenever you finish it.


----------



## Heavenly King (Dec 22, 2011)

avater 

sig


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 25, 2011)

First of all...

Merry Christmas!
I'm so sorry I didn't do all these requests. I had troubles with my PC and school kept me really busy, and I couldn't relax since I've been messing up so much...

I wanted to apologize and open up the shop again. I won't do those piled up requests, it's too late anyways.
​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 25, 2011)

tsuk i still want the sig


----------



## Summers (Dec 29, 2011)

So you will do new request right?


You choose rest.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 30, 2011)

SPREAD THE IMGFTW HATE!
It fucking seriously messed up. I don't have ANY examples. Sigh. that'swhypeoplerequestbecauseineedexamples.



*Spoiler*: _summers_


----------



## Melodie (Dec 30, 2011)

are you accepting requests at the moment :33?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes. And sig off please.:33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 30, 2011)

ane said:


> not requesting, but do you want me to send you the avatars and profile pictures by you I have?



I would appreciate that. Thank you.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 30, 2011)

oh okay, cool!
*type:* Signature.
*stock:* 
*text:* Dark Lord
*effects:* do your magic 
*border:* dotted
*note:* This signature will be used in another forums, is that allowed ?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 30, 2011)

It's fine as long as you credit. And if you can, please upload it to your own image hosting account.:33



*rep & cred*​


----------



## Melodie (Dec 30, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> It's fine as long as you credit. And if you can, please upload it to your own image hosting account.:33
> 
> 
> 
> *rep & cred*​



Yeah,sure. thanks it's awesome


----------



## Summers (Dec 30, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> SPREAD THE IMGFTW HATE!
> It fucking seriously messed up. I don't have ANY examples. Sigh. that'swhypeoplerequestbecauseineedexamples.
> 
> 
> ...



taking thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> SPREAD THE IMGFTW HATE!
> It fucking seriously messed up. I don't have ANY examples. Sigh. that'swhypeoplerequestbecauseineedexamples.
> 
> 
> ...



imgur               .


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2011)

also tsu new one please :33



dotted white borders

on ava "addicted to you "

on sig " Blow into me your craving desire". 

Make it hot and mysterious


----------



## Laix (Dec 30, 2011)

Could I have the request I posted before done please Tsuki?  :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Laix_ 









*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








*rep & cred*

*Remember to upload to your own image hosting account!*​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 30, 2011)

Sig

Transpere it and resize and add the text Pipebomb!
Bumps Wonderland 

Avy too I guess 
150x150
150x200


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2011)

have i told you i love your new style....maybe by march i will get my PS back XD


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 30, 2011)

Set Request: 
Stock: 
Text 1: The Matchless Spear
Text 2(Below Text 1): Sanada Yukimura
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 30, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Sig
> 
> Transpere it and resize and add the text Pipebomb!
> Bumps Wonderland
> ...



What does transpere mean...? Make it into transparency...? 



Kagura said:


> have i told you i love your new style....maybe by march i will get my PS back XD



Why thank you ~ 


*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 











*rep & cred*
*
Reminder! Please upload to your own image hosting account!*
​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 30, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet jezus, that was done faster than I expected but it came out looking awesome.


----------



## Oturan (Dec 31, 2011)

Set request
Stock: 
Text: Believe it
Border: dotted


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_ 









*rep & cred*

*Reminder! Do not forget to upload these to your own image hosting account.*
​


----------



## Hariti (Dec 31, 2011)

Hariti said:


> A senior size request please.
> 
> I leave the text/effects/borders up to you.Take your time,I know you're busy,and I want to wear this current set for a while longer anyway~



I still want my set,love.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 31, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> What does transpere mean...? Make it into transparency...?



 lol yesh


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 










*Spoiler*: _Haritiasdfghjk? :hehee_ 







*rep & cred

Reminder! Upload to your own image hosting account.*​


----------



## Hariti (Dec 31, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Haritiasdfghjk— :hehee_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Love it,and I love your new style by the way 

24d will rep later.:33


----------



## zetzume (Dec 31, 2011)

Set request

Stock: 

Size: Ava: 150x150 and a senior. <:
                350x200

Text: ava: Annina
        Signe

~  ? Thank you. ? ~


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 31, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 





I want to rape you 
rep+


----------



## Melodie (Dec 31, 2011)

type: set.
size: junior.
stock: 
text: Melodie [ i want one with text and one without  ]
effects: your choice.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2011)

tsu im addicted to your new style 

set



on sig Dirty Sweet Little Freaks 

on ava " Little Sweet Freaks"

make it hot and sweet


----------



## Oturan (Dec 31, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thks. repped. when I can...-_-


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2012)

Set pwease!!  

Avi: Senior. Dotted border. The Darker haired one's face. 
Sig: Shiki and Akira. Text font like a cursive type.
Effects: Whatever you see fit. 
Thank youu!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jan 2, 2012)

_*h o u s e k e e p i n g ;*_
Lambdadelta;
Melodie;
Kagura;
AppleChan;
Spartan1337

FRONT POST UPDATED FOR MORE EXAMPLES.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 5, 2012)

Are you still doing requests?

If so, set pls! :33
[sp=av] [/sp]
[sp=sig] [/sp]
text: none
anything you like, thank you <3


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a *set* request, but I don't know if the stock's alright, because it has some text. I was thinking maybe you could make a transparency 
*
Stock:* 

Thank you! :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so busy, adfghjkl 
_*h o u s e k e e p i n g ;*_
Lambdadelta;
Melodie;
Kagura;
AppleChan;
Spartan1337;
Milkshake;
Kyochi;
BadassKunoichi.

NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE!
I will finish all these I have ASAP.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 6, 2012)

I would like to request a Daniel Craig James Bond set (ava/sig) as I think I've outgrown my current set which I made myself back when I had Photoshop.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2012)

^ read the post above you babe


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jan 6, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I would like to request a Daniel Craig James Bond set (ava/sig) as I think I've outgrown my current set which I made myself back when I had Photoshop.



What Kagura said () and I'm not searching for stocks. Hell no.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 6, 2012)

Awww man


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2012)

^ sig off     .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 6, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I would like to request a Daniel Craig James Bond set (ava/sig) as I think I've outgrown my current set which I made myself back when I had Photoshop.



Tsuky's not gonna be doing new requests in a while, but I'll try to get an stock or something for you.

Edit: Here's an nice gif:


----------



## James Bond (Jan 7, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Tsuky's not gonna be doing new requests in a while, but I'll try to get an stock or something for you.
> 
> Edit: Here's an nice gif:



 very nice of you


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2012)

Avt and Sig please! 

Picture - 

Size: Basically regular size of sigs and avt. 

Text: "The Promotion" and "January 31st" 

Effects: Make it look black and blue background type. Kind of make it look empty yet "The Promotion" stands out. That would be awesome. January you can also just use numbers like 1/31/12. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2012)

^ shes not taking requests


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2012)

Whoops didn't read. My bad!


----------



## kyochi (Jan 13, 2012)

@ Tsukuyo: I'm sorry to bother, I know you have your own life to live, but please let me know if you can go through with my request or not.  

I really do love your work, but I usually delete my request if the worker doesn't deliver after 7 days. 


EDIT: Nevermind, I have deleted my request. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry about that but I was really busy. I promise do do all of my requests today.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 14, 2012)

whatever  you say tsu


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 14, 2012)

Would it be too late for me to change my request?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jan 14, 2012)

^                   No.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay. I'll change my request as soon as I finish the stock.

Okie dookie, changed my .


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2012)

tsu??????      .


----------



## Heavenly King (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 18, 2012)

^ I don't think Tsukuyo does gifs and plus she's not taking any requests right now.

On another matter, when's the sets gonna be done Tsukuyo? I don't mean to sound rude and I usually don't ask this but it is taking a long time... 

But I mean, it's understandable if you're held up on the sets due to personal stuff or work, or just plain school work. If that's the case then it doesn't hurt to notify us of that.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't mean to bother, but are you still working on my set Tsukuyo?


----------



## zetzume (Jan 28, 2012)

uhm, i think shes Busy with her studies.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 29, 2012)

^ I don't think so... I mean... She never mentioned them or anything, plus I've seen her be online plenty of times... Hell, just check out her last online activity. It was actually today =P

Well... As for as I'm concerned. The pool's shop's closed now, so I'd like to delete my request.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jan 29, 2012)

^I always check out NF. In 5 secs.

Well, that's your wish. Thank you for bearing with me though.

Yes, I was busy, LOTS of things happened, school, tons of projects to do, and a near death experience doesn't help things move. If you guys can't wait anymore, DELETE the requests. Thank you.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sorely sorry if I didn't make things better... I didn't know of your situation... I assumed something went awry though.

I think you should just close down the shop again. NDE can be traumatic and can take a mental toll on a person.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello can I make a request?

can if kagura works here color me a ava????? the ava of guts, could u try and fit guts head and the neck part of the armor? thank u!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 30, 2012)

het tsu can i have a 150x150 ava as well


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jan 31, 2012)

@FormerAbyssalone:
Sorry, but I have to reject your request. I don't do manga colorings just for anyone.

@Kagura:
If you're willing to wait till weekend then sure.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah im willing


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jan 31, 2012)

Tsukuyo said:


> If you guys can't wait anymore, DELETE the requests. Thank you.



It's ok, I can wait. 
I know how hard it is to have free time when having school stuff to do :33

And I hope your NDE wasn't too bad


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2012)

tsu????????????

how r you?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 11, 2012)

I would really really like to start over...again.

I may be adding more sample work.

Request?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2012)

tsu please still do mine still 2 avas though one senior one 150x200


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd like to make a request.



Set please. Make it colorful.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Feb 13, 2012)

Tsukuyo said:


> I would really really like to start over...again.
> 
> I may be adding more sample work.
> 
> Request?



Can you still do my request? 

Edit:


BadassKunoichi said:


> I have a *set* request, but I don't know if the stock's alright, because it has some text. I was thinking maybe you could make a transparency
> *
> Stock:*
> 
> Thank you! :33



Here it is


----------



## Melodie (Feb 13, 2012)

Melodie said:


> type: set.
> size: junior.
> stock:
> text: Melodie [ i want one with text and one without  ]
> effects: your choice.



Since you're starting over, i'll just quote my previous request . Take your time.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



type: Set
Size: Junior size set and a senior size Ava please(for when I do become a senior).
Stock: 

Effects: What ever you fell is best
Border: Solid




Edit: Sorry didn't see you weren't taking requests.


----------

